# Kimmaytube's Length Check



## ezina (Jan 27, 2011)

YouTube - ♡♡♡ Hair Growth Journey Part 5 
No flat iron pic yet. Keep it civil, girls!


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Jan 27, 2011)

I love her hair!!!!  

Keep it civil?  Ha!  You know the haters are going to flock in here like pigeons.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 27, 2011)

Am I the only one a little upset that it wasn't her straightening video? LOL


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 27, 2011)

I had to give her a thumbs up   Her growth is amazing!!


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

Great Progress/Congrats to her...Thanks for sharing.. 








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## soulfusion (Jan 27, 2011)

That is a lot of retention/growth in ten months.  She has a pretty head of hair.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Jan 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Am I the only one a little upset that it wasn't her straightening video? LOL


 
Has she ever straightened her hair?  I don't watch her videos like that, mostly when they are posted here.


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Am I the only one a little upset that it wasn't her straightening video? LOL



She keeps saying the end of Januaury, so she must mean the last day...it is the 27th.  Or perhaps she recorded this earlier in the month.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow, her hair is really grown a lot. go head Kimmay!


----------



## SND411 (Jan 27, 2011)

aja1121 said:


> She keeps saying the end of Januaury, so she must mean the last day...it is the 27th.  Or perhaps she recorded this earlier in the month.



In one of her earlier recent videos, she stated that she would straighten around January 27-January 28


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely head of hair! She's done a great job with retaining length!


----------



## Wanderland (Jan 27, 2011)

Her retention is awesome!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 27, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I love her hair!!!!
> 
> Keep it civil?  Ha!  You know the haters are going to flock in here like pigeons.




Just because people aren't






Doesn't mean they're hating.


She got nice growth!


----------



## ezina (Jan 27, 2011)

Originally, I created this thread thinking the kimmaytube update was the flat ironing length check. But then had to go back and edit my post...so yeah, sorry for those who expected the straight hair. I was duped, too!


----------



## ezina (Jan 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Just because people aren't
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alasia! I love her hair, but that girl had some issues on ANTM, lol.


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Jan 27, 2011)

Great retention. Great documentation. 
Can't wait until the flat iron vid! Eeks!


----------



## Nayna (Jan 27, 2011)

She has good retention all around.  I think her curly hair updates are pretty telling as it is.


----------



## Napp (Jan 27, 2011)

her hair looks awesome!


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Am I the only one a little upset that it wasn't her straightening video? LOL


LOL  I thought it was her straighten hair video too. Her retention is amazing. It is very encouraging to me since we have similar regimens.


----------



## doll-baby (Jan 27, 2011)

I wish I had her retention skills, she does an awesome job in maintaining her hair !


----------



## upliftedjw (Jan 27, 2011)

thats just amazing. I enjoy her videos. Retention is sick!


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 27, 2011)

gorgeous hair!  Anyone know her hair type? 4a?


----------



## keepithealthy (Jan 27, 2011)

That's some good retention right there!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so mad. When i saw the title, I came running in with my KY and fingers ready to have a hair-gasm from the flat iron vid. I don't like being teased Great retention though


----------



## finickyone (Jan 27, 2011)

How can anyone hate on such wonderful progress? I am impressed beyond words! I am very interested to see her product line.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 27, 2011)

Great inspiration!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her retention is FABULOUS. Which is strange when you look at her ends sometimes.....they sometimes look like they're not in the best shape. Clearly looks can be decieving.

OT, but why does she do her length checks while dripping wet in the shower?


----------



## empressri (Jan 27, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Her retention is FABULOUS.  Which is strange when you look at her ends sometimes.....they sometimes look like they're not in the best shape.  Clearly looks can be decieving.
> 
> OT, but why does she does her length checks while dripping wet in the shower?



hair is more stretched out to show the length when it's wet, compared to it being straightened out to do so. 

hell i can pull my hair down when it's loose to show someone my length and you still cant really see it because one, i wont pull that hard cause it hurts and two...i dont know it just doesnt seem to work that way lol


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her hair looks great!


----------



## Aireen (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely teasing us for the big reveal of her straightened hair with her length check. Not mad though, love her hair.


----------



## 30something (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow her hair has really grown, how does she keep her hair from shrinking so much? 

maybe she changed her mind on the flat iron video


----------



## SND411 (Jan 27, 2011)

empressri said:


> hair is more stretched out to show the length when it's wet, compared to it being straightened out to do so.
> 
> hell i can pull my hair down when it's loose to show someone my length and you still cant really see it because one, i wont pull that hard cause it hurts and two...i dont know it just doesnt seem to work that way lol



I feel like, well at least for my hair, if you just pull on it in its natural state, there is still some "kink," so even doing this will not demonstrate how long one's hair really is. 

I'm not sure if that made sense.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 27, 2011)

snilloh said:


> gorgeous hair! Anyone know her hair type? 4a?


 
I would assume she's a 4a. 

Her ends do look scraggly, now if she trimmed her ends for an even cut I'm guess it wouldn't be as wonderful as it is now.


----------



## empressri (Jan 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I feel like, well at least for my hair, if you just pull on it in its natural state, there is still some "kink," so even doing this will not demonstrate how long one's hair really is.
> 
> I'm not sure if that made sense.



lol you just said the same thing i said in a different way.

yeah with my hair i can pull on it when it's loose and curly but you still cant see all of the length.

dripping wet hair you def see more length, do you mean if your hair is wet with some kinks still you wont be able to see all of the length?


----------



## frida1980 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her hair is gorgeous. It almost makes me want to take four hours to finger detangle too....


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 27, 2011)

Her hair looks good. Im not surprised that she reached WL so quickly because she is short. Once she straightens, I wonder if she going to trim ger hair to a blunt cut?


----------



## SND411 (Jan 27, 2011)

empressri said:


> lol you just said the same thing i said in a different way.
> 
> yeah with my hair i can pull on it when it's loose and curly but you still cant see all of the length.
> 
> dripping wet hair you def see more length, do you mean if your hair is wet with some kinks still you wont be able to see all of the length?



I was more talking about how some people do those "informal" length checks by just physically stretching their natural hair in its dry state.


----------



## empressri (Jan 27, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I was more talking about how some people do those "informal" length checks by just physically stretching their natural hair in its dry state.



ooooh gotcha!!!!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 27, 2011)

How impressive!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 27, 2011)

She's had some incredible growth in less than a year.  Her hair is gorgeous. I'm curious to see how long it is after she flatirons.  It looks like its past waist length (I like to call this length purgatory LOL) and she'll probably hit hip length by next Christmas.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 27, 2011)

beautiful!

i'm so jealous of her retention.*side eye* i don't retain that much in 2 years.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24 (Jan 27, 2011)

Her retention is awesome!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 27, 2011)

This woman knows a thing or two about hair, its growth and retention. I am impatiently waiting for the flatiron video. 

Ummm, I wonder if she will do it herself.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 27, 2011)

finickyone said:


> How can anyone hate on such wonderful  progress? I am impressed beyond words! I am very interested to see her  product line.


Is she coming out with a product line?


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 28, 2011)

Her hair is beautiful, and her retention is great.

That being said, if it comes out that she just may not want to flat-iron her hair then I don't blame her. I'm not against heat at all, but I'd hate for anyone to feel pressured into doing something to their hair that they may not want to do. Seeing hair that long being straightened adds extra awe factor, but with the way she's stretching it, you can see the length just fine.

Does anyone know if she trims her hair regularly?

ETA:  Nevermind, after finish watching the video, I see that she actually does want to straighten her hair.  I thought that people in general were suggesting that she straighten it, to which she said maybe, but was stalling on doing it.


----------



## kblc06 (Jan 28, 2011)

erplexed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> Is she coming out with a product line?


yep


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jan 28, 2011)

Love it!!! I made the mix I really liked it but the jb castor oil made me itch


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 28, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> yep


How did I miss that? When did she talk about it?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 28, 2011)

i know a lot of what she says isn't novel to us on this board but i know there are some women who are in awe. daily moisture + low manipulation = length retention is an equation that many women have never mastered. heck, if i saw this video two years ago i would have been in awe. i can not count on one hand the number of type 4 naturals that i know IN PERSON with waist length hair. I'll give props where props is due. I respect her hair growth hustle if nothing else.


----------



## babyu21 (Jan 28, 2011)

I really like her leave in recipe. When I see her length check videos I always think to myself I need to stop cutting my hair, but I get bored and I get the scissors.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 28, 2011)

babyu21 said:


> I really like her leave in recipe. When I see her length check videos I always think to myself I need to stop cutting my hair, but I get bored and I get the scissors.


Her Leave in is hands down the best leave in I have found so far. Gives me the best twist/braid outs.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Excellent!!!


----------



## dream13 (Jan 28, 2011)

WOW!!!  She's made great progress, and the hair is fab!


----------



## ~You Da Truth~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Very inspiring! Awesomeness @ it's best!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 28, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> Her Leave in is hands down the best leave in I have found so far. Gives me the best twist/braid outs.



ITA.  it is awesome!!!  It's light, not greasy and leaves my hair moisturized. if she could concoct one that was a bit heavier then i wouldn't need to use Qhemet during the artic cold in New England during the winter months.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 28, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ITA. it is awesome!!!  It's light, not greasy and leaves my hair moisturized. if she could concoct one that was a bit heavier then i wouldn't need to use Qhemet during the artic cold in New England during the winter months.


 

No one has to concoct it for you.  You can do that on your own; just add more oils to it like EVOO or Avocado.  Or better yet, get a handheld mixer and mix in like a tablespoon of some kind of butter (shea, avocado, mango, etc) to make a much thicker leave-in.


----------



## Vashti (Jan 28, 2011)

I eagerly await her flat iron reveal!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> How did I miss that? When did she talk about it?


in  a few of her vids

dvd, book, and hairline


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Jan 28, 2011)

I just went ahead and subscribed to her Youtube Channel so that I could know exactly when her flat iron video comes out.  It should be in a matter of days. She is very informative and a true inspiration to me.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice hair, she has great retention.


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 28, 2011)

I love her hair!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful hair and excellent progress!  *le sigh* If only I can retain length like that...


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 28, 2011)

I really admire her tenacity.  It's time for me to pick goals and become more
focused.  It's been amazing watching how, like a laser, she concentrated on
meeting this goal.  All it seems to take is patience and excellent hair practices.

I know when she flat irons that her hair will not have grown in evenly.  I don't
expect perfection because I believe she hasn't trimmed her hair.  In my opinion,
she has reached her goal with _most_ of her hair and that is wonderful!!


----------



## WyrdWay (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow that was great!


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Jan 28, 2011)

She did a good job of retaining her length. But I mean she hasn't done anything no one on this here board, the next hair board, Youtube or from blogs hasn't done already.

I'd be super in AWE if she was like 5'9" tall and was WL in that amount of time. But good for her!


----------



## Allandra (Jan 28, 2011)

Great progress / growth.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 28, 2011)

She did a great job retaining hair length.

I don't think she's ever straightened her natural hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 28, 2011)

I so want to see it straightened. But then I don't because I know how damaging it is, her hair is so healthy.


----------



## thaidreams (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't wait to see her flat ironing video!


----------



## DaughterOfZion1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Her hair grows sooooo fast!!! I wonder if its genetics (her growth rate) or if she takes vitamins or anything. Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

Regardless of how tall she is, her retention is phenomenal  I'm happy for her, I just wish I didn't find her attitude so off-putting. She makes great YT vids though.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jan 28, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Her hair grows sooooo fast!!! I wonder if its genetics (her growth rate) or if she takes vitamins or anything. Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!


 

No, she has about average growth rate.

She has done a good job at retaining all of her growth.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 28, 2011)

~~HoneyComb~~ said:


> Has she ever straightened her hair?  I don't watch her videos like that, mostly when they are posted here.




She said that she has not straightened her hair since the last time she BC'd which was about two years ago.


----------



## brownelovely (Jan 28, 2011)

Great progress! She has gorgeous hair~!


----------



## MA2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love how she tracks her progress through video. Amazing retention and beautiful hair.


----------



## Azure18 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love her! Great vid and gorgeous hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

DaughterOfZion1 said:


> Her hair grows sooooo fast!!! I wonder if its genetics (her growth rate) or if she takes vitamins or anything. Her hair is BEAUTIFUL!


she says she "has" hair vitamins but "rarely" takes them, so she doesn't count any growth enhancement from them

hell, i only take mine once per month so i know ow that is


----------



## HoneyA (Jan 28, 2011)

Her hair is lovely! Straight hair pics or not. There is no denying it!


----------



## cocosweet (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome retention.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 28, 2011)

That video was awesome! Thanks for posting OP. 

Kimmay is such an inspiration. Her hair is gorgeous and it's great to see someone with my hair type get to this length.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 28, 2011)

i will probably have that much hair ten months from now but alas being a tall girl mean i shall not be waist length.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow man! she it really doing it! 

Attitude or not her hair is growing nicely. I watched the video on mute so I wouldnt be biased and I could just apreciate the differences in the comparison shots.


----------



## mscurly (Jan 28, 2011)

She does have nice progress. If think it was because she hasn't not let heat touch her hair in over 3 years. She has stated in other videos that she mostly wears her hair in twists. I think hair grows so fast when you keep it simple and just let it be.


----------



## empressri (Jan 28, 2011)

mscurly said:


> She does have nice progress. If think it was because she hasn't not let heat touch her hair in over 3 years. She has stated in other videos that she mostly wears her hair in twists. I think hair grows so fast when you keep it simple and just let it be.



girl it doesnt grow any faster lol i wear mine loose for long stretches or twisted for long stretches and it's all the same.


----------



## mscurly (Jan 28, 2011)

empressri said:


> girl it doesnt grow any faster lol i wear mine loose for long stretches or twisted for long stretches and it's all the same.


 

lol maybe I should edit that to say if you PROTECT AND MOISTURIZE the ends.

But seriously, I have noticed a difference in my hair. All winter I've kept my hair braided up and the ends moisturized and the growth is amazing. My curl pattern is also more defined.


----------



## empressri (Jan 28, 2011)

mscurly said:


> lol maybe I should edit that to say if you PROTECT AND MOISTURIZE the ends.
> 
> But seriously, I have noticed a difference in my hair. All winter I've kept my hair braided up and the ends moisturized and the growth is amazing. My curl pattern is also more defined.



hehe okay you got it.

wintertime it's better to keep your hair braided or twisted anyway, you def retain moisture better.

besides who the heck feels like having to do hair again every few days with a wash and go? my hair is in braids right now, i was not playing last night.


----------



## mscurly (Jan 28, 2011)

girl I am loving the braids. I put my hair in 8 braids on wash day and leave them in for a week. I LOVE not having to do my hair in the morning. Just put on my wig and go.......


----------



## empressri (Jan 28, 2011)

mscurly said:


> girl I am loving the braids. I put my hair in 8 braids on wash day and leave them in for a week. I LOVE not having to do my hair in the morning. Just put on my wig and go.......



girl! if i did 8 braids  my hair would be wet for days lol mine arent quite box braids but i just did enough so i have a more uniformed braidout like in my avatar.

they're quite soft though, i used myhoneychild type 3 creme and carols daughter hair balm on top. twirled the ends.

all while watching purple rain


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 28, 2011)

Did she straighten her hair?


----------



## D.Lisha (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, lovely head of hair, there 
U gotta give it to the girl, her mention is something serious.
How tall is she anyway?
And I know this is off-topic...but im envying her little shape too.......she should share her workout/diet regimen (if she has one at all)

Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 28, 2011)

How tall is she? In any case her hair retainment is remarkable. I wonder how her flat iron job will come out considering she hasn't done it since she bc'd?


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 28, 2011)

I love    her videos...!!!


----------



## Dreamn (Jan 28, 2011)

She says in the comments of one of her videos that she's 5'2.5''.  I look forward to seeing her straight hair.


----------



## Ese88 (Jan 28, 2011)

i enjoy watching her length check videos. I can't wait to see how it will look in April. I wish my hair grew 0.5 inches a month,I would be so happy but im a very slowgrower and i find it difficult to retain. Hopefully I will change that this year


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 28, 2011)

Dreamn said:


> She says in the comments of one of her videos that *she's 5'2.5''*. I look forward to seeing her straight hair.


 

She and I are the same height and about the same size. Soooooo I should have waist length hair in two years.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 28, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> in a few of her vids
> 
> dvd, book, and hairline


For real?  geeez, I must be busy soaking up her advice that I totally have missed that info. I heard her talk about a DVD/book I think, but never about a product line.

Selective hearing


----------



## Solitude (Jan 28, 2011)

Her hair looks nice. I never noticed how in shape she is before. Does she have any fitness videos?


----------



## Valerie (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pleased for her!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 28, 2011)

I love Kimmay's hair. She's short, though. I wonder if you are taller, does it take longer to reach waist length? Her hair looks so thick and healthy!


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 28, 2011)

her hair growth is amazing and her retention is serious... i'm happy to see she has reached her hair goal.. 

x


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think height necessarily matters all the time.  It depends on your neck and torso length as well.  WL on her is WL on her.  

I don't even like her and now y'all got me all hyped up to see her straightening video!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 28, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> I would assume she's a 4a.
> 
> Her ends do look scraggly, now if she trimmed her ends for an even cut I'm guess it wouldn't be as wonderful as it is now.


YouTube - kimmaytube's Channel

in this vid she *says* * 4b*   but i don't see that one actually


----------



## empressri (Jan 28, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> I don't think height necessarily matters all the time.  It depends on your neck and torso length as well.  WL on her is WL on her.
> 
> I don't even like her and now y'all got me all hyped up to see her straightening video!



hallelujah. it wasnt until i came here that i saw height and then people were asking how tall i was. im like does the sh*t matter?!?! your waist is where YOUR waist is, just like everything else.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jan 28, 2011)

her hair is beautiful


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 28, 2011)

Did she flat iron her hair yet?


----------



## Katherina (Jan 28, 2011)

empressri said:


> hallelujah. it wasnt until i came here that i saw height and then people were asking how tall i was. im like does the sh*t matter?!?! your waist is where YOUR waist is, just like everything else.



Exactly... there are short people with a big head, long neck and torso, and there are tall people with no neck and  minimal torso. It doesn't make sense to ask height because proportions are still different. That's why other hair boards measure length by inches from hairline.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 28, 2011)

Elle97 said:


> Exactly... there are short people with a big head, long neck and torso, and there are tall people with no neck and minimal torso. It doesn't make sense to ask height because proportions are still different. That's why other hair boards measure length by inches from hairline.


 True because your height is mostly determined by the length your femur bone not the length of your torso.


----------



## beauti (Jan 28, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Just because people aren't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*LMAO!!!!!!! *


----------



## Missjae09 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love her hair!! it's awesome! I want her hair.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 29, 2011)

beauti said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!! *


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

i swear that dayyyuuuum pook deserves some kind of award or something (for those gif's)

she rocks my world


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2011)

anartist4u2001 said:


>


 *and this means????*


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 29, 2011)

She sure is taking her sweet ole time posting the other video.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 29, 2011)

beauti said:


> *and this means????*



She fainted/died/passed out....

That's Ms. Patti ain't it!! Lawd she is extra


----------



## beauti (Jan 29, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> She fainted/died/passed out....
> 
> That's Ms. Patti ain't it!! Lawd she is extra


 *oh i was confused like huh? *


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 29, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> She sure is taking her sweet ole time posting the other video.




She said in the video that she might post it on Monday....


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> She said in the video that she might post it on Monday....



NOOOO!!!!!!!!! 

This was suppose to be the highlight of my weekend! LOL


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## HennaRo (Jan 29, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> She said in the video that she might post it on Monday....


 
Thank you!


----------



## anon123 (Jan 29, 2011)

20Something said:


> Wow her hair has really grown, how does she keep her hair from shrinking so much?



Yeah, how does she do that?  Even when water is streaming over my hair it doesn't get stretched out like that, much less when I've stepped away from the stream.  I wonder what the key is.



frida1980 said:


> Her hair is gorgeous. It almost makes me want to take four hours to finger detangle too....



Almost, right?  So that's how long she takes.  Yikes.  I just don't have the patience, but her methods are definitely working.  More props to her.  She has done an excellent job.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 29, 2011)

mwedzi said:
			
		

> *Yeah, how does she do that?*  Even when water is streaming over my hair it doesn't get stretched out like that, much less when I've stepped away from the stream.  I wonder what the key is.


She does that by not being a type 4 lol 

Her video really showcased the fruits of her labor beautifully, her methods are really paying off and her hair looks great.

But another thing that became apparent from the wet hair shots where you can see curls from a distance and the amount of hang she gets from no more then some water, was that she inaccurately typed herself (which alota women inadvertently do), she's closer to a 3C then 4 anything.

RusticBeauty is a true 4a head of Coils. Just like me, even when she surpasses MBL her hair will shrink to a microphone shaped, above the shoulders fro....especially when wet, thats when you have the highest level of shrinkage.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> She does that by not being a type 4 lol
> 
> Her video really showcased the fruits of her labor beautifully, her methods are really paying off and her hair looks great.
> 
> ...



I guess I typed myself wrong too  because my hair stretches under a stream of water and Kim is pretty much my hair twin and I've always considered myself 4a/4b.

When she original made a video stating her hair type, her hair was shorter.  Isn't it common knowledge that when your hair gets longer, the curls may stretch as well? That is as a result of the weight and age (as a result of long time manipulation) of the hair.

Let me know if I'm mistaken.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> She does that by not being a type 4 lol
> 
> Her video really showcased the fruits of her labor beautifully, her methods are really paying off and her hair looks great.
> 
> ...



I love how the longer someone's hair gets, the lower their hair type becomes....

And Rustic Beauty is a self-proclaimed 4b, which she is.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

westNDNbeauty said:


> I guess I typed myself wrong too  because my hair stretches under a stream of water and Kim is pretty much my hair twin and I've always considered myself 4a/4b.
> 
> When she original made a video stating her hair type, her hair was shorter.  Isn't it common knowledge that when your hair gets longer, the curls may stretch as well? That is as a result of the weight and age (as a result of long time manipulation) of the hair.
> 
> Let me know if I'm mistaken.



I'm not the one to feed too much in the whole "hair type" phenomena, nor do I feel it's that serious, but Kimmaytube is DEFINITELY a 4 type natural. All you have to do is watch earlier videos of her hair unadulterated. You never see the looser spirals that define type 3c hair, so I'm confused in this lower jump. 

Everyone's hair at the end of the day is different. Two different heads of hair can have the same "hair type" but behave differently.


----------



## hairsothick (Jan 29, 2011)

Kimmay is 4a/4b. Her earlier videos and pictures prove that.  Her hair was dripping wet so she got as much hang as possible out of it.  My hair hangs under a constant stream of water too and I'm 4a/4b.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 29, 2011)

Kimmay is a type 4a/3c mix, IMO, her hair just elongates now that it's longer and heavier.   Rustic Beauty is a 4b.


----------



## greight (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^^ OT, but Priss Pot you look gorgeous. Love the look.

I honestly never thought that Kim was a 4 type, even when it was shorter. She looks like a 3c to me.

And there are different variations of all types as well. My 4b isn't the same as another's 4b. Just because I have coils/spirals doesn't mean that I'm a 4a. I can still be a 4b.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

hairsothick said:


> Kimmay is 4a/4b. Her earlier videos and pictures prove that.  Her hair was dripping wet so she got as much hang as possible out of it.  My hair hangs under a constant stream of water too and I'm 4a/4b.



Exactly. Im 4b and my hair WILL hang similarly to hers with a stream of water like that. It is only after like ten minutes after that my hair will become increasingly shrunken.

I mean, how many 4 type naturals with waist length hair do we get to see all the time on Youtube? So obviously it is new to some people. Hair elongates as it gets longer.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kimmay doesn't look like 3C to me. she looks like maybe 4a.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Exactly. Im 4b and my hair WILL hang similarly to hers with a stream of water like that. It is only after like ten minutes after that my hair will become increasingly shrunken.
> 
> I mean, how many 4 type naturals with waist length hair do we get to see all the time on Youtube? So obviously it is new to some people. Hair elongates as it gets longer.


 

i am mostly 4b, but i have spots that are 4a. when i got under water, my hair does that. when i get from under the water, it will start to skrink up.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 29, 2011)

When *I* think of 4b hair *I* think of hair that has 50% - 75% shrinkage like this:

YouTube - Natural Hair Growth 101: Hair Washing Pt 2

Or of course mwedzi‬‏:






I guess I am mistaken if Kim is also 4b.


----------



## greight (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Exactly. Im 4b and my hair WILL hang similarly to hers with a stream of water like that. It is only after like ten minutes after that my hair will become increasingly shrunken.
> 
> I mean, how many 4 type naturals with waist length hair do we get to see all the time on Youtube? *So obviously it is new to some people. Hair elongates as it gets longer.*



I'll step out and say that 4b hair doesn't elongate as it gets longer, gets heavier. It may grow wider (as in a bigger puff), but I don't think it ever truly hangs in the same way that 3c and above can. With water, it can elongate, as you said yourself, but as it dries, it shrinks.

Maybe some 4a's can hang, but they may add some products so it doesn't shrink up as much. It all depends on their curl pattern, I think.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 29, 2011)

beauti said:


> *and this means????*


 

dieing laughin'. it's saying "dead" or "death". that's Patti Labelle. LMAOOOOOO


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 29, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> She fainted/died/passed out....
> 
> That's Ms. Patti ain't it!! Lawd she is extra


 
girl ain't she extra? she makes good .gifs


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 29, 2011)

The hang and what appears as a change in texture is from length. I'm a 3c/4a and since my hair has reached BSL+ my wash n go's now look almost completely 3c. It definitely was a lot curlier/shrinkier when it was shorter.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~VicTorIAn~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Her hair can hang like that because it's not dense.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 29, 2011)

NikStar said:


> The hang and what appears as a change in texture is from length. I'm a 3c/4a and since my hair has reached BSL+ my wash n go's now look almost completely 3c. It definitely was a lot curlier/shrinkier when it was shorter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your hair is awesome.  I always figured you were a straight up 3C or lower.

I agree with naturalmanenyc about the 4b description.  It seems that Kimmay has a slightly looser pattern in the front of her head, which is why I would consider that portion a higher type 3, but the rest a type 4(a). Her hair soaking wet is almost similar to mine, except my whole front section is 3-like, while my crown is strictly a type 4.

But I dunno now, I thought I knew "types" when I saw it since I've been here for a few years, but it seems that every year there's a new type along with a new definition of the old ones .


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

> I guess I typed myself wrong too because my hair stretches under a stream of water and Kim is pretty much my hair twin and I've always considered myself 4a/4b.
> 
> When she original made a video stating her hair type, her hair was shorter. Isn't it common knowledge that when your hair gets longer, the curls may stretch as well? That is as a result of the weight and age (as a result of long time manipulation) of the hair.
> 
> Let me know if I'm mistaken.


 

heyeeelll I thought she was my hair twin too
my hair looks EXACTLY like that wet & when applying product (moisture) like here YouTube - ♡♡♡LUVNaturals #5 Conditioning Stretching black type 4 hair... and dry i have ZERO curl pattern
don't know my real type now..... but don't care much, I'll continue to jump around as i have been

rep yo' cittttttty!!!!


----------



## NikStarrr (Jan 29, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Your hair is awesome.  I always figured you were a straight up 3C or lower.
> 
> .



Thanks!  Nope, if you look at my early hair albums post-BC, you'll see that my hair is 3c/4a.  And it looked like more 4a back then!


----------



## nikolite (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I'm not the one to feed too much in the whole "hair type" phenomena, nor do I feel it's that serious, but Kimmaytube is DEFINITELY a 4 type natural. All you have to do is watch earlier videos of her hair unadulterated. You never see the looser spirals that define type 3c hair, so I'm confused in this lower jump.
> 
> Everyone's hair at the end of the day is different. Two different heads of hair can have the same "hair type" but behave differently.



I agree.  I am a 3C/4A mix and we both have very different hair types.  She looks like a 4A to me, although I think the whole hair typing system is stupid anyway and everyone doesn't fit, which is why we're having a hard time placing her.  

I think her hair elongates a lot with water because it is fine.  I have fine hair and it stretches out very easily under the shower stream and looks pretty long and wavy, but it literally shrinks up before your eyes as it dries.  In her comparison pics she is coming right from under the shower stream.  

Fine hair tends to fill with water very fast and very easily to manipulate (as well as break) which is also why I think she takes 4 hours to detangle because she's very delicate with it.  I'll never take that long but whatever--she's hardcore.


----------



## hannan (Jan 29, 2011)

...so no straightening video yet?


----------



## Imani (Jan 29, 2011)

nikolite said:


> I agree.  I am a 3C/4A mix and we both have very different hair types.  She looks like a 4A to me, although I think the whole hair typing system is stupid anyway and everyone doesn't fit, which is why we're having a hard time placing her.
> 
> *I think her hair elongates a lot with water because it is fine.  I have fine hair and it stretches out very easily under the shower stream and looks pretty long and wavy, but it literally shrinks up before your eyes as it dries.  In her comparison pics she is coming right from under the shower stream.
> 
> Fine hair tends to fill with water very fast and very easily to manipulate (as well as break) which is also why I think she takes 4 hours to detangle because she's very delicate with it.  I'll never take that long but whatever--she's hardcore.*




I definitely agree with this. Kimmaytube's hair looks very similar to mine and I am definitely not a 3 anything. I think fine strand type 4s sometimes behave very different from coarser ones. Some of my hair has visible coils when wet or with conditioner/oils on it. But as soon as it starts to dry its just a frizzy afro.


----------



## empressri (Jan 29, 2011)

if she's a 3c then im a 2a


----------



## nikolite (Jan 29, 2011)

empressri said:


> if she's a 3c then im a 2a



  That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jan 29, 2011)

empressri said:


> if she's a 3c then im a 2a





nikolite said:


> That's what I was thinking too.



So wen's the show starting? no don't answer that, ill wait


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 29, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> So wen's the show starting? no don't answer that, ill wait



Right doe? If y'all are gonna start arguing about KT's hair type let me know so I can get my popcorn and a glass of chardonnay. It's 10:30am...so what!?


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Right doe? If y'all are gonna start arguing about KT's hair type let me know so I can get my popcorn and a glass of chardonnay. It's 10:30am...so what!?



Having a discussion =/= Arguing

Most of the time....


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Having a discussion =/= Arguing
> 
> Most of the time....



Girl I was just kidding, hence my chardonnay at 10:30am comment. Everyone seems to be doing just fine.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> heyeeelll I thought she was my hair twin too
> my hair looks EXACTLY like that wet & when applying product (moisture) like here YouTube - ♡♡♡LUVNaturals #5 Conditioning Stretching black type 4 hair... and dry i have ZERO curl pattern
> don't know my real type now..... but don't care much, I'll continue to jump around as i have been
> 
> rep yo' cittttttty!!!!



that's why i have given up on typing my hair!! too confusing!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 29, 2011)

wow!  nice hair


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think that's type 4 hair.  if it is, it's more 3c with a lil bit of 4a.


----------



## GraciousMystique (Jan 29, 2011)

She's a type 4. Go back and look at her earlier videos. She does an up close texture shot, when completely dry, her hair shrinks into a small fro with no apparent curl pattern. My sister who has 4b natural hair, has a lot more shrinkage than I when wet. And my 4a hair will hang like kimmay's when wet, especially as a I retain more length.

But asides that fact, I think Kimmay's hair type should be a non issue. The big picture is, she's has _Afro Textured _hair that has never grew to longer lengths for most of her life, but she found the proper techniques to nurture and care for her hair, enabling it to grow to great lengths. Therefore defying popular beliefs that black woman cannot grow long hair.  And what's more, she's sharing the information with other black women who want to know how to care for and grow their own hair.

I hope she can continue to reach wider audiences of black women and pass on information on how to care for afro textured hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Girl I was just kidding, hence my chardonnay at 10:30am comment. Everyone seems to be doing just fine.


 
 don't do chardonnay.... but please let me know if u move on to harder liquids .... cuuuud ja email a sista a drank or two?


----------



## Charz (Jan 29, 2011)

Regardless if she is 2b, 3c, 4a or 7g her retention is phenomenal.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

hannan said:


> ...so no straightening video yet?


 naaaah, the new show starts in a few days

let me know if u need me to dvr it for ya'


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

i think some are looking at texture instead of curl size/pattern

a point nonie had to drill thru my head


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 29, 2011)

g.lo said:


> that's why i have given up on typing my hair!! too confusing!


 
I know right, I feel like you! Well since there are alot of people in here that know about hair typing help me out.....

My hair wet......









My hair dry.....




 

Sorry no shower pics, lol. But this is why I label myself 4B/C. Wet there are few curls, dry no curls exist.


----------



## nikolite (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^ You look 4B to me.  I don't see the 4C but I don't really know what that is anyway.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 29, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> I know right, I feel like you! Well since there are alot of people in here that know about hair typing help me out.....
> 
> My hair wet.......


 
What a cute name. What happened to the CNapp pages or support thraeds anyway?? I consider myself a Cnapp; or 4b/c!


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 29, 2011)

nikolite said:


> ^^^ You look 4B to me. I don't see the 4C but I don't really know what that is anyway.


 
I was gonna say the same thing. I see 4B. And what is 4C? I have yet to see someone explain it and it makes sense.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 29, 2011)

This is a snippet from Andre's hair chart.  Notice that 3c is not on the chart.  That is b/c women on hair boards made it up.  Likewise, women on hairboards made up the 4c.  Its just another step to indicate that the hair is more tightly coiled or waved; and more coarse.  I guess 4c curl pattern is microscopic.  At least mine is!

Type 1a - Straight (Fine/Thin) - Hair tends to be very Soft, Shiny, difficult to hold a curl, hair also tends to be oily, and difficult to damage.

Type 1b - Straight (Medium) - Hair has lots of volume & body.

Type 1c - Straight (Coarse) - Hair is normally bone straight and difficult to Curl. Asian women usually fall into this category.

Type 2a - Wavy (Fine/Thin) - Hair has a definite "S" pattern. Normally can accomplish various styles.

Type 2b - Wavy (Medium) - Hair tends to be frizzy, and a little resistant to styling.

Type 2c - Wavy (Coarse) - Hair is also resistant to styling and normally very frizzy;tends to have thicker waves.

Type 3a - Curly (Loose Curls) - Hair tends to have a combination texture. It can be thick & full with lots of body, with a definite "S" pattern. It aslo tends to be frizzy.

Type 3b - Curly (Tight Curls) - Also tends to have a combination texture, with a medium amount of curl.

Type 4a - Kinky (Soft) - Hair tends to be very Fragile, tightly coiled, and has a more defined curly pattern.

Type 4b - Kinky (Wiry) - Also very fragile and tightly coiled; however with a less defined curly pattern -has more of a "Z" pattern shape.
.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 29, 2011)

HennaRo said:


> I was gonna say the same thing. I see 4B. And what is 4C? I have yet to see someone explain it and it makes sense.


 

I don't know why these pics came in so small....they are really big, lol. But I was told cnapp is natural hair thats like a cloud with not an inch of curls.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## anon123 (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Exactly. Im 4b and my hair WILL hang similarly to hers with a stream of water like that. It is only after like ten minutes after that my hair will become increasingly shrunken.
> 
> I mean, how many 4 type naturals with waist length hair do we get to see all the time on Youtube? So obviously it is new to some people. Hair elongates as it gets longer.



Hmm, maybe it's a density thing?  I know my hair will not stretch out like that under water.  I don't know, maybe if it was a fire hose . . .    It doesn't elongate as it gets longer, either. *sigh* Anyway, whatever letters and numbers ascribed to her, I can see her hair is different from mine in some crucial way.  Doesn't take away from its fabulousness.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 29, 2011)

GraciousMystique said:


> She's a type 4. Go back and look at her earlier videos. She does an up close texture shot, when completely dry, her hair shrinks into a small fro with no apparent curl pattern. My sister who has 4b natural hair, has a lot more shrinkage than I when wet. And my 4a hair will hang like kimmay's when wet, especially as a I retain more length.
> 
> *But asides that fact, I think Kimmay's hair type should be a non issue. The big picture is, she's has Afro Textured hair that has never grew to longer lengths for most of her life, but she found the proper techniques to nurture and care for her hair, enabling it to grow to great lengths. Therefore defying popular beliefs that black woman cannot grow long hair.  And what's more, she's sharing the information with other black women who want to know how to care for and grow their own hair.*
> 
> I hope she can continue to reach wider audiences of black women and pass on information on how to care for afro textured hair.


I agree with the words in bold. She has afro textured hair that's all I care about.
<rant>I wish people would stop with the hair typing mess because everyone has their own opinion on what a 4-something is. Her hair acts like that because that how _her hair_ acts! There have been plenty of threads on here where people have posted their big chop and clearly went from an tight afro to having long hair which appears to have loosened and now hangs.
If I were to talk about hair typing to anyone else besides the people on LHCF they wouldn't know what I was talking about anyway. But if I said my hair is kinky they have pretty good idea what I'm talking about.</rant>

Anyway, I still await her flat iron video. I wonder what she plans to do with it since she has reached her goal.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> I agree with the words in bold. She has afro textured hair that's all I care about.
> <rant>I wish people would stop with the hair typing mess because everyone has their own opinion on what a 4-something is. Her hair acts like that because that how _her hair_ acts! There have been plenty of threads on here where people have posted their big chop and clearly went from an tight afro to having long hair which appears to have loosened and now hangs.
> If I were to talk about hair typing to anyone else besides the people on LHCF they wouldn't know what I was talking about anyway. But if I said my hair is kinky they have pretty good idea what I'm talking about.</rant>
> 
> Anyway, I still await her flat iron video. I wonder what she plans to do with it since she has reached her goal.



My whole thing has to do with encouraging women with tightly coiled afro-textured hair to go/stay natural by watching women  btain long hair with hair like them. I always read complaint after complaint after complaint about how there are not too many 4-something naturals on youtube nor 4-something naturals representing the "face" of natural hair in the Natural Hair Community. There continues to be a stigma with 4a/4b hair,with many people (including that "F this Natural Hair ****" video that went viral) trying to act as if this hair type is soo difficult to manage  and that this type of hair that will not grow. 

I just find it unfair when 4-something naturals obtain their hair goals of longer hair, people want to act brand new and lower their "hair type."

In the end, it's really petty. Nonetheless, I think we are all proud to have a black woman like Kimmaytube offer her time and energy to educate the masses about afro-textured hair.


----------



## FebeeSigns (Jan 29, 2011)

Agreeing with this. Kimmay is primarily 4a. I think, can't be sure i see a little 3 c in the mix there.

Edit: Not looking forward to her flat ironvideo, kind of dreading it. I don't want her to mess up her hair and take the risk. Besides, I really enjoy the versatility of natural hair.


----------



## princessnad (Jan 29, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> This is a snippet from Andre's hair chart.  Notice that 3c is not on the chart.  That is b/c women on hair boards made it up.  Likewise, women on hairboards made up the 4c.  Its just another step to indicate that the hair is more tightly coiled or waved; and more coarse.  I guess 4c curl pattern is microscopic.  At least mine is!
> 
> Type 1a - Straight (Fine/Thin) - Hair tends to be very Soft, Shiny, difficult to hold a curl, hair also tends to be oily, and difficult to damage.
> 
> ...


His definition of the 4s always bothered me.  From 1-3 the definition comes from the size of the curls then all of a sudden in the 4s it's wiry or "soft".  So 4b hair can't be soft?

/rant

btw, I'm not 4b


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> don't do chardonnay.... but please let me know if u move on to harder liquids .... cuuuud ja email a sista a drank or two?



I was thinking of picking up a bottle of vodka before I go to this basketball game...


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 29, 2011)

SND411 said:


> My whole thing has to do with encouraging women with tightly coiled afro-textured hair to go/stay natural by watching women  btain long hair with hair like them. I always read complaint after complaint after complaint about how there are not too many 4-something naturals on youtube nor 4-something naturals representing the "face" of natural hair in the Natural Hair Community. There continues to be a stigma with 4a/4b hair,with many people (including that "F this Natural Hair ****" video that went viral) trying to act as if this hair type is soo difficult to manage  and that this type of hair that will not grow.
> 
> I just find it unfair when 4-something naturals obtain their hair goals of longer hair, people want to act brand new and lower their "hair type."
> 
> In the end, it's really petty. Nonetheless, I think we are all proud to have a black woman like Kimmaytube offer her time and energy to educate the masses about afro-textured hair.


I 100% agree. It just bothers me that people want to jump on the hair typing thing now that her hair has gotten long. She says she's a type 4, so she's a type 4. Afro textured hair can hang or at least fall creating a natural part for some... so why people want to downgrade her hair I don't understand. Not everyone's hair acts the same.
I hate that when it comes to 4a/b  hair typing  has to be such a fight all the time. erplexed


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

3c hair is made up? Thats news to me.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 29, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Hmm, maybe it's a density thing?  I know my hair will not stretch out like that under water.  I don't know, maybe if it was a fire hose . . .    It doesn't elongate as it gets longer, either. *sigh* Anyway, whatever letters and numbers ascribed to her, I can see her hair is different from mine in some crucial way.  Doesn't take away from its fabulousness.



I think it's hair texture (as in thready, wiry, cottony, spongy and silky) and porosity. My hair is spongy, which means it takes a while for the water to absorb, but when it finally does, my hair is soaked. My hair in the back is elongated when it's wet, then the coils tighten as it dries.


----------



## nikolite (Jan 29, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> 3c hair is made up? Thats news to me.



Me too.  Now I have no clue what the heck my hair type is.   I do know that I have BLACK hair, nappy enough to tell what race I am and that's all that matters I guess.  

The Andre Walker system never worked for me because I have looser curls that are also very frizzy and texture is different on different parts of my head.  

I agree with another poster that he just dropped the ball when it came to describing 4-type hair.  He seemed to have way more experience with the type 1 to 2 hair and then just kinda made something up real quick for types 3 and 4.


----------



## Thiends (Jan 29, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> 3c hair is made up? Thats news to me.


All of the type 4 subtypes are made up too.  Andre's original chart (which is not what is posted in this thread) just lumped all Kinky hair into "type 4" and did not subdivide into 4a or 4b or 4c.

Edit:  I believe that, over time, he refined his chart to include subtypes for type 4.  I saw his original chart about 5 (maybe even more) years ago.  Hair typing is clearly not an exact science, even for the originator of hair types.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

He invented it but it doesn't mean it can't be tweaked. I still believe there are 3c 4a 4b hair. I think a lot of confusion with hair type it that many people are typing their hair to a hair type that its not.


----------



## Thiends (Jan 29, 2011)

I admit that I am surprised that people are so amazed by her length.  Her length is nice, but not anything that virtually anyone couldn't achieve.  Assuming little to no breakage, hair grows 6" (sometimes even more) per year.  I realize in reading this thread, however, that it has been so long since I struggled to retain length, that, until now, I had forgotten just how hard a time with length retention many people, especially black women, have.  Really, find a regimen that prevents breakage and you will be surprised by how easily and quickly your hair will grow very long.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

Type 1 hair = bone straight
Type 2 hair = wavy
Type 3 hair = defined curls WITHOUT product
Type 4 hair = defined curls WITH product
Type 5 hair = tightly coiled BUT no defined curls EVEN with product (they stay separate and 'fro-like)


What Hair Type and Texture do You Have? Straight, Wavy, Curly, Kinky or Nappy?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 29, 2011)

Kim is a 4a, IMO. In the picture below (dated August 2009,) her hair was probably about 9 inches shorter (assuming 1/2 inches per month which she claims to retain). Think about how different your hair looked 9 inches shorter? In comparison to my siggy pic my blown our fro was round fro a la Angela Davis. Now, my blown out hair hangs down. Length makes a BIG difference in how hair appears. I think this applies to our wet hair because it is weighed down w/ the length of the hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

*The MIZANI Natural Curl Key™ *

The MIZANI Natural Curl Key™ is an easy-to-use reference guide that allows professional stylists to identify the hair type of any client and determine its key characteristics and special needs, as well as the most beneficial care and service suggestions.

*Type I - Straight to minimal wave *
*Type II - Open Wave. Loose S-shaped curves*
*Type III – Windy. Distinct S-shaped curves with uniform wave pattern*
*Type IV - Curly. Defined, mixed curl patterns: loops to spirals; ringlets to corkscrews*
*Type V - Very Curly. Defined curl with S-shapes forming into coils *
*Type VI - Coiled. Loose afro-medium coils close to the scalp*
*Type VII – Very Coiled – Tight afro-distinct, springy coils closer to scalp*
*Type VIII – Zig-zag coiled – Extremely tight afro-interlocking coils and zig-zag patterns*


*Andre Walker’s Curl Typing System*

In 1997 Andre Walker took the standard hairdresser texture classes and expanded it into curl typing. Andre took the definition of curl types to a whole new level with his book Andre Talks Hair. The famous hairstylist for Oprah classified hair into man categories of Straight (Type 1), Wavy (Type 2), Curly (Type 3) and Kinky (Type 4). Andre Talks Hair

Within the Wavy, Curly and Kinky categories he took it a step further by creating and defining subcategories (A, B, C) within some of the major 1-4 Categories. While Andre was the creator of the natural texture typing, the Internet took it to even new levels. *Many naturally textured people on the Web took Andre’s subcategories of natural curls and kinks and added their own details.*

*Andre provides the following classifications which have become even more famous than him:*
*1. Straight hair*
*2. Wavy hair*
-----A - Fine & Thin
-----B - Medium
-----C - Thick & Coarse
*3. Curly hair*
*-----*A - Loose loopy curls
-----B - More defined curls to very well defined curls (ringlets) 
*4. Kinky hair (Oprah's hair)*
-----A - Tightly curly - S shape like Type 3
-----B - Wiry - Z pattern 

*L.O.I.S. African American Natural Texture Typing System*

*This system which is very comprehensive and somewhat complex is based around the letters L. O. I. S. which stands for L = Bend, O = Curl, I = Straight and S = Wave. In addition to Bend, Curl, Straight and Wave is the strand thickness including the categories of thin, medium and thick.*

Combining these two main categories are additional detailed definitions of natural textured hair including:

*Thready – low sheen, high shine, low frizz*
*Wiry – sparkly sheen, low shine, low frizz*
*Cottony – low sheen, low shine, high frizz*
*Spongy – high sheen, low shine, high frizz*
*Silky – low sheen, high shine, low frizz*
*Shine – hair that reflects light along its surface.*
*Sheen – hair that sparkles as if filled with light*


*Fia’s Hair Typing System – Straight To Curly*

Fia was a contributor to one of the early long hair related forum messageboards and took the time to write up her own theory of how hair should be typed. Her system was based around Classifiers and included the following:

1. First Classifier - Hair Texture – Curliness (or lack thereof) This include Straight, Wavy, Curly, Really Curly 
2. Second Classifier – Hair Type – Fine, Medium, Coarse
3. Third Classifier – Overall Volume Of Hair based on circumference of hair. Classified as thin, normal and thick)


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^....


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> She does that by not being a type 4 lol
> 
> Her video really showcased the fruits of her labor beautifully, her methods are really paying off and her hair looks great.
> 
> ...



Da heck is a "true 4a"?! 4a curl sizes vary. plus your hair looks to be more on the 4b side of type 4 imo


screw hair typing though! i hate to see how someones progress is on the sly belittled because it its not nappy enough or they are suddenly a midget.(not directed at anyone in particular) Give props when its due and keep movin!(i learned this the hard way!)


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 29, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> 3c hair is made up? Thats news to me.



I know right!



nikolite said:


> *Me too.  Now I have no clue what the heck my hair type is.   I do know that I have BLACK hair, nappy enough to tell what race I am and that's all that matters I guess. *
> 
> The Andre Walker system never worked for me because I have looser curls that are also very frizzy and texture is different on different parts of my head.
> 
> I agree with another poster that he just dropped the ball when it came to describing 4-type hair.  He seemed to have way more experience with the type 1 to 2 hair and then just kinda made something up real quick for types 3 and 4.



LOL @ the bolded.  I'm puttin myself in that same category cause if there's no such thing as 3c then I give up on hair typing.  I remember last year when I posted that I consider myself 4a since that is the tightest texture on my head (regardless of any other looser texture I may have), and I got schooled with the quickness that it was misleading.

If people claim that 3c is made up, then I have no idea what this is in front of my head, cause it's not 3b and no one will accept my reasoning for 4a, so *shrugs*  Tis why I try not to get caught up in hair typing; it's so confusing.

wet hair in the front






wet hair in the back, this is where my 4a is.





ETA:  These pics are just to show texture, as I don't have color in my hair anymore.  I cut it out.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2011)

^^^what does it look like when dry? it all looks 4a to me...


----------



## SexySin985 (Jan 29, 2011)

SidenoTE: *Priss Pot* you are making such great progress. Beautiful hair


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Jan 29, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I know right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

So I have TypeIV-Type3-Curly3-O-Worley-Wiry-Cottony-Curly-Fine-"Normal" hair.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> ^^^what does it look like when dry? it all looks 4a to me...



I rarely wear my hair in a wash 'n go now, so I had to go dig up old pics that show my natural pattern.


----------



## greight (Jan 29, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> I 100% agree. It just bothers me that people want to jump on the hair typing thing now that her hair has gotten long. She says she's a type 4, so she's a type 4. Afro textured hair can hang or at least fall creating a natural part for some... so why people want to downgrade her hair I don't understand. Not everyone's hair acts the same.
> I hate that when it comes to 4a/b  hair typing  has to be such a fight all the time. erplexed



LOL, people have been hair typing forever on this board. People start threads for it, people start threads about what conditioners work for their type of hair, etc. Nobody's doing anything out of the ordinary, really. I don't know why it's that big of deal since Kim is going to do what she's going to do and she claims 4-something then she claims it. All we're doing is discussing her hair and what it looks like to us. I thought this was a discussion board?

I don't think that by me saying she looks like a 3c/4a that I'm automatically "downgrading" her hair. It's only an opinion. It takes care and time to grow hair. I know WM in IRL who have issues growing their hair. They are at a 1 or a 2. So really, everyone has their own cross to bear when it comes to hair care whether that is moisture, mushiness, dryness, tangles, breakage, protein balance, etc.

Kim has found a regimen that has worked for her and I hope that others who have similar hair patterns/qualities can look to her youtube videos for advice. My hair acts differently so I pay attention to those who have fine hair. I can't look at Rustic Beauty's regimen since her hair, even if it's a 4b pattern, acts different.

Last, I know I have my own issues with my hair, specifically split ends, but it had grown to about 12+ inches at one point so I know 4b hair grows. My problem is retention/split ends


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

Qualitee said:


> So I have TypeIV-Type3-Curly3-O-Worley-Wiry-Cottony-Curly-Fine-"Normal" hair.


 

girl I'm just prayful that I've got some dayuum hair

been trying to help my aunt who has type 2c/3a hair....and about 20 strands on her whole head


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 29, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> girl I'm just prayful that I've got some dayuum hair
> 
> been trying to help my aunt who has type 2c/3a hair....and about 20 strands on her whole head


 
Your aunt can hang out with my mother she has type 2c or whatever hair also and has about 20 strands of it but the funny mess is its about bsl she says her hair just keeps getting thinner and thinner and she has been natural for about 10-15 years.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I rarely wear my hair in a wash 'n go now, so I had to go dig up old pics that show my natural pattern.


i think you are a loose 4a

i always see tight 4a but never loose ones because they consider themselves to be 3c or someone else did for them but thats another story....


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 29, 2011)

Jealous!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 29, 2011)

no one is saying type 3C* DOESN'T EXIST.*

People are saying that* in Andre's ORIGINAL CHART, it went from 3a, 3b and STRAIGHT into 4. That was it. *People* ADDED 3c to his chart* (not Andre himself, PEOPLE)* BECAUSE there IS a hair texture between 3b and 4*...and then Andre refined it himself even further because just saying "4" was too broad. So if we are going by "Andre's chart" then no, 3c wasn't listed. But it certainly does exist.

So 4a and 4b it is.* If people wanna add 4c heck, go for it.* *Just like people added 3c because they had THAT texture that wasn't "defined." *I see people saying 4c doesn't exist at all, it's just manipulated 4b...I don't agree. That would mean people can say 3c doesn't exist, it's just manipulated 3b. 

Andre's system is not gospel. I've see 4b and 3a mixtures on one head and I'm not talking a 3a patch here and there, it was like entwined it made the funkiest texture, so strange. so not all hair conforms to this "Andre chart."


----------



## Janet' (Jan 29, 2011)

Go Kimmay!


----------



## MissMasala5 (Jan 29, 2011)

princessnad said:


> His definition of the 4s always bothered me.  From 1-3 the definition comes from the size of the curls then all of a sudden in the 4s it's wiry or "soft".  So 4b hair can't be soft?
> 
> /rant
> 
> btw, I'm not 4b



It really does seem so arbitrary, doesn't it? I understand why one would want a way to type all of the different textures, but the complexity of variation seems to render the whole thing useless.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 29, 2011)

As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?

Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:





My thread would have gifs of Aeries Spears bringing out that chair and slamming it down, popcorn being passed and lets not forget the DRANKS!

*Yes, she is a 4. *If you saw that video in high quality that I snaggedthe pics fromm you'd see tiny coils! Yes, as her hair got longer, it stretched! As she upped her moisture, her curls started clumping more! It happens!! It's happened to many of us, it's happening to me! This dismissal of seeing long hair with some curl and automatically negating it from a 4 is annoying because imho, subconsciously it's like still saying "Well, you MUST be x hair type to get this. This type can't be that." 

Now that my hair has some length and curl to it, suddenly it's not cause I'm caring for it! It's cause "oh, well you have that type of hair." Oh REALLY?! When were you saying that when I big chopped a year ago?! I was regular ole nappy nap!


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought Kimmmaytube BCed 5 years ago?


----------



## finickyone (Jan 29, 2011)

Priss Pot, you just showing out! You & your hair is beautiful!!!

I see this thread has taken a turn. Anyhoo, I dare anyone tell Kimmay she has incorrectly typed her hair. I love her videos but I hate the way she responds when someone questions her.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 29, 2011)

finickyone said:


> Priss Pot, you just showing out! You & your hair is beautiful!!!
> 
> I see this thread has taken a turn. Anyhoo,* I dare anyone tell Kimmay she has incorrectly typed her hair. *I love her videos but I hate the way she responds when someone questions her.


 

 that's what I said! roflmao


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 29, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?
> 
> Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:
> 
> ...



THANK-YOU for posting this!


----------



## aquajoyice (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it's funny that Kimmaytube's length check induced a debate regarding hair typing. LOL


----------



## naijamerican (Jan 29, 2011)

Song_of_Serenity, you are spitting too much truth in this thread.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 29, 2011)

Lawd Hammercy at this thread.

I'm not a KT fan. I think her hair is pretty and she did a great job of retaining length. 

Carry on....


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 29, 2011)

If this thread is this long, then tomorrow/Monday's *"Kimmay Flat ironed her hair, it's sooooo lonnnnnng"* thread shall be something else! I better pick up some popcorn and purple drank on my way from church tomorrow.


----------



## ice. (Jan 29, 2011)

LAAAAAWD y'all need to stop posting kimmay's pics up in hurr before she catches a case, the moon turns red, and this board just e-blows up!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 29, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?
> 
> Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:
> 
> ...


 

Song of Serenity made my day!!!!


----------



## Xavier (Jan 29, 2011)

Hair typing just seems so subjective and confusing. I have viewed NikkiStar's Fotki many times, and even looking at Priss Pot's photo there is no way I would put these ladies in the 4 anything category.  Both you ladies have great hair, but I don't see it being similar to Kimmaytubes texture which I would consider 4a.

As for Kimmay, she has great progress indeed!


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 29, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?
> 
> Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:



OMG!!!!  That caught me so off guard yo!  I almost died laughing just now

Touche, point taken.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 30, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> *Yes, she is a 4. *If you saw that video in high quality that I snaggedthe pics fromm you'd see tiny coils! Yes, as her hair got longer, it stretched! As she upped her moisture, her curls started clumping more! It happens!! It's happened to many of us, it's happening to me! This dismissal of seeing long hair with some curl and automatically negating it from a 4 is annoying because imho, subconsciously it's like still saying "Well, you MUST be x hair type to get this. This type can't be that."
> 
> *Now that my hair has some length and curl to it, suddenly it's not cause I'm caring for it! It's cause "oh, well you have that type of hair." Oh REALLY?! When were you saying that when I big chopped a year ago?! I was regular ole nappy nap!*


Thank you! You had me dying at the "regular ole nappy nap!"


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> I love her hair!!!!
> 
> Keep it civil?  Ha!  You know the haters are going to flock in here like pigeons.


I want to know who the he// are the 15 dislikes on her vid!!! How do you not like her growth!
I'm such a fan! Go #teamkimmay!


----------



## Spiffy (Jan 30, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> If this thread is this long, then tomorrow/Monday's *"Kimmay Flat ironed her hair, it's sooooo lonnnnnng"* thread shall be something else! I better pick up some popcorn and purple drank on my way from church tomorrow.



Oh yes, I didn't realize tomorrow is Sunday. A new Kimmaytube video on a Sunday, this should be interesting. I will be on the lurk out.


----------



## snillohsss (Jan 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> i think you are a loose 4a
> 
> i always see tight 4a but never loose ones because they consider themselves to be 3c or someone else did for them but thats another story....



If you consider PrissPot a 4a, then what do you consider to be a 3c?  Priss's hair looks 3c to me.


----------



## Dragone (Jan 30, 2011)

I mean people will really stay trying to find a reason...hrrmph.


----------



## HennaRo (Jan 30, 2011)

Boy that just isn't the most flattering pic.


----------



## theAlist (Jan 30, 2011)

4a...one of the reasons I watch kim is b/c our textures are similar.  Yes we are 4's but we have fine low density hair.  For me it acts a little differently from thicker more dense 4a's, but still 4a none the less.  I think for all of the numbers fine hair reacts differently from the thicker 3b, 3a, 3c etc.  But that's just my opinion...I don't live or die by hair typing.

There's a video where she went in thorough (of course  ) detail about her hair type.  So...I'll just take her word for it.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 30, 2011)

Oy vey at this thread .Why does this happen with every YT guru?
I think she's a fine/soft haired 4a with some 3c in there.


----------



## nikolite (Jan 30, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


> 4a...one of the reasons I watch kim is b/c our textures are similar.  Yes we are 4's but we have fine low density hair.  For me it acts a little differently from thicker more dense 4a's, but still 4a none the less.  I think for all of the numbers fine hair reacts differently from the thicker 3b, 3a, 3c etc.  But that's just my opinion...I don't live or die by hair typing.
> 
> There's a video where she went in thorough (of course  ) detail about her hair type.  So...I'll just take her word for it.



I so agree.  I think in all the shuffle people forget that strand thickness and density is a whole nother type in itself that complicates the 1A-4C system (and is just as important, IMO).  The system even starts off saying "fine, medium, coarse" for all the other hair types except the 3's and 4's.  I also have fine-haired napps and I think that explains how my hair behaves more than it being 3C/4A.  Its also looks very different from someone with coarse hair of the same "texture" type.


----------



## FutureMD (Jan 30, 2011)

Ugh, I can't believe I read this.

I don't watch KT's channel.  But if you visit blogs you know that she'll catch a case in a minute, and I'm surprised she hasn't popped off about people discussing her or posting her pictures (maybe she'll complain and get them removed). The snippets I've seen just reveal a rather ugly attitude.  

I don't care what her hair type is, and I'm guessing this is impressive if you never had long hair, or assumed that only girls with straight or wavy hair could have long hair.  Hasn't this forum been around long enough that you see how many black women do have really long hair? 

At any rate, I guess the part that is "special" is that she had never had long hair at any point in her life up to this point.  So it was important to her and she figured out something that could work for her.  

If you had long hair as a kid, had long hair as an adult, and had long hair whether relaxed or natural, then I guess you wouldn't really be that impressed by this.  

If long hair is important to you and you've never had it then I guess I can see the idol worship. I can't really cheer for someone with a nasty disposition though.

I kind of wish that we had forums praising black women who had achieved something more meaningful than growing long hair.  

The hair typing is kind of silly b/c people's hair is so different and individual.  But I think people start "lowering" the hair type as other people's hair gets long to explain away why they don't have similar results. Her edges look coarse and wiry with no curles, so I'm not seeing how she has curly hair.  If you hair curls while wet, gel and those other products can keep it from frizzing out into an afro when it dries, you just can't touch it.  In my opinion, people with curly hair don't have to work for it.  The weight of the extra length helps too.

Don't look at someone's hair and decide that it's what you want, what you can get, or that it tells you anything about how long it will take you to get the same length.  You aren't going to have WL hair in 2 years just b/c someone on You Tube has it.  Maybe you'll have more, maybe you'll have less, but you don't have that person's genetics so that's silly.  The same would be true for weight, skin, etc. 

As many have pointed out, the degree of "hang" that your has depends on a lot of things, and the different characteristics of your hair determine that.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 30, 2011)

FutureMD said:


> Ugh, I can't believe I read this.
> 
> I don't watch KT's channel. But if you visit blogs you know that she'll catch a case in a minute, and I'm surprised she hasn't popped off about people discussing her or posting her pictures (maybe she'll complain and get them removed). The snippets I've seen just reveal a rather ugly attitude.
> 
> ...


 

AGREED!!!!! I am going to graduate nursing school (and on time!!!!!), work in med-surg for a VERY few years, and continue community work with the homeless, people with mental disorders, and kids diagnosed with congenital disorders or disorders contracted from the mom....(like HIV/AIDS). So yes hopefully I will still do something meaningful! That's my long-term goal! My short-term is to do more nursing volunteer work in the community. Im not a fatty-fat-fat but Im going to lose this dang weight I put on and then grow my hair. Growing my hair is just a minute goal and holds little to no importance to me anyway. But I feel your statement girl you preach! 

And yes it does seem Ms. Kim has lots of minions but she's not doing anything that other people can't do themselves and I think she even said that. But hey more props to her....she has ppl following her and when you look at it they are following for no real reason because if you are taking care of your hair and your body then your hair will grow but....some just need guidance I guess. But her hair is pretty no matter the texture.


----------



## nikolite (Jan 30, 2011)

FutureMD said:


> Ugh, I can't believe I read this.
> 
> I don't watch KT's channel.  But if you visit blogs you know that she'll catch a case in a minute, and I'm surprised she hasn't popped off about people discussing her or posting her pictures (maybe she'll complain and get them removed). *The snippets I've seen just reveal a rather ugly attitude.  *
> 
> ...





OsnapCnapp! said:


> AGREED!!!!! I am going to graduate nursing school (and on time!!!!!), work in med-surg for a VERY few years, and continue community work with the homeless, people with mental disorders, and kids diagnosed with congenital disorders or disorders contracted from the mom....(like HIV/AIDS). So yes hopefully I will still do something meaningful! That's my long-term goal! My short-term is to do more nursing volunteer work in the community. Im not a fatty-fat-fat but Im going to lose this dang weight I put on and then grow my hair. *Growing my hair is just a minute goal and holds little to no importance to me anyway.* But I feel your statement girl you preach!
> 
> *And yes it does seem Ms. Kim has lots of minions but she's not doing anything that other people can't do themselves and I think she even said that.* But hey more props to her....she has ppl following her and *when you look at it they are following for no real reason* because if you are taking care of your hair and your body then your hair will grow but....some just need guidance I guess. But her hair is pretty no matter the texture.



And it begins...  

Really though?  Kimmaytube has "followers" for no real reason?  And you regard positive discussion of her progress as "idol worship" and being her "minions"?  (I smell HATERATION)

To the bolded in red, what do you think LHCF is for?  (there are plenty other forums and even threads here that support black women for our other accomplishments).  Are we not a forum for women of color who are attempting to grow long hair?  Would it not make sense to give her congratulations and seek to learn from her, considering how much work she's put into her hair?--hair that btw generally does not grow but so long because of the dominant bad hair practices in the black community that most of us learned growing up?  I assume you had waistlength hair since you were 4, but do you think that's the majority here?


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 30, 2011)

nikolite said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Really though? Kimmaytube has "followers" for no real reason? And you regard positive discussion of her progress as "idol worship" and being her "minions"? (I smell HATERATION)
> 
> To the bolded in red, what do you think LHCF is for? (there are plenty other forums and even threads here that support black women for our other accomplishments). Are we not a forum for women of color who are attempting to grow long hair? Would it not make sense to give her congratulations and seek to learn from her, considering how much work she's put into her hair?--hair that btw generally does not grow but so long because of the dominant bad hair practices in the black community that most of us learned growing up? I assume you had waistlength hair since you were 4, but do you think that's the majority here?


 

Lol, awww sweetie Im sorry. I didn't mean to offend you. I was joking about the minions thing ok? Lol. I said people follow her for reason because she even said that she isn't doing anything that other people can't already do. She did say that and I believe I typed that so....but, that's my opinion which Im entitled to. Im sorry that you learned bad hair practices growing up too...that's awful! So I understand why you hold this in high regard and I respect that! I respect your opinion overall but FutureMD is right and in some aspects you are right. And that is very true that is what most of LHCF is about. Im sorry I also spend time in the rooms that talk about things other than hair so that's why I say it's just not my life. But we are all people and we are all different in our own ways.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone knows if Kimmaytube trims regularly or if she goes for professional trims??

I ask because my stylist tells me trimming hair regularly = retention of growth. If Kimmay is achieving her length and healthy ends without the need to trim, then I may consider changing my approach to growing longer hair.


----------



## Dominican09 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^ totally! Does she gets split-ends???? I cant even go six moths without trimming before my ends starts to look "raggedy"...let alone years!


----------



## empressri (Jan 30, 2011)

FutureMD said:


> I kind of wish that we had forums praising black women who had achieved something more meaningful than growing long hair.



I just thought I'd point out that you're on a hair board, and in a hair discussion forum of the board. There are forums for everything believe it or not, you just have to know where to look.

If I go on a makeup board, or a computer whiz board, what should I expect to find? Makeup talk, computer talk...

"Oh wow, you did that look like this and did it freehand?! Wow go you!"

"Wow you build that computer from scratch and it came on the first time you booted it up?! Wow go you!"

It's no different here.

And this is coming from something that has lukewarm feelings about Kimmay's growth or length retention. It seems like average growth you'd get in a regular time span, but maybe that's just me. 

I'd say I have problem with length retention also but I don't want to get a chair thrown my way with someone hollering "THAT'S CAUSE YOU'RE NOT A TYPE 4!!!!!!!!!!!!"

So...tis all.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 30, 2011)

Dominican09 said:


> ^^^ totally! Does she gets split-ends???? I cant even go six moths without trimming before my ends starts to look "raggedy"...let alone years!



My thoughts exactly. Only way I see that working is wearing protective styles all day, every day, which means no wash-n-gos for me. I swear by wash-n-gos though, especially during the summer months.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 30, 2011)

its some ridiculous shyyyyte said in here


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

empressri said:


> *I just thought I'd point out that you're on a hair board, and in a hair discussion forum of the board.* There are forums for everything believe it or not, you just have to know where to look.
> 
> If I go on a makeup board, or a computer whiz board, what should I expect to find? Makeup talk, computer talk...
> 
> ...



She may have missed that on her way in here.....Idk, some things confuses even me sometimes.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 30, 2011)

empressri said:


> And this is coming from something that has lukewarm feelings about Kimmay's growth or length retention. It seems like average growth you'd get in a regular time span, but maybe that's just me. .


 
It's not just you...IMO, her growth and retention is "regular". I haven't seen anything spectacular about her hair. I would adopt a regimen from some of the people on this board before I would adopt hers. Now as far a a business woman, I give her some props. She's doing her thizzle, and I can't knock the hustle.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 30, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> She may have missed that on her way in here.....Idk, some things confuses even me sometimes.



Ain't no missing that if you willingly paid 6.50 to post.  I'm just sayin...


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 30, 2011)

empressri said:


> I just thought I'd point out that you're on a hair board, and in a hair discussion forum of the board. There are forums for everything believe it or not, you just have to know where to look.
> 
> If I go on a makeup board, or a computer whiz board, what should I expect to find? Makeup talk, computer talk...
> 
> ...


 


Very well put and very well said. Not sure why I took some of the others out of context. Sometimes we have brain farts and forget where we are, lol.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 30, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> She may have missed that on her way in here.....Idk, some things confuses even me sometimes.



diva where have you been sis!!!  you pop in and out.... I always miss us ma'


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

Rastafarai said:


> Anyone knows if Kimmaytube trims regularly or if she goes for professional trims??
> 
> I ask because my stylist tells me trimming hair regularly = retention of growth. If Kimmay is achieving her length and healthy ends without the need to trim, then I may consider changing my approach to growing longer hair.



Trimming should only be executed when necessary. She may not trim because she's always protective styling her hair. And as you can see by her other vids, she's developed a system to achieve healthy hair maintenance. I wouldn't sleep on Kimmay....She's got a good thing going that could benefit some ladies who are looking for a good hair care routine and haven't developed one of their own!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> diva where have you been sis!!!  you pop in and out.... I always miss us ma'



Hey there lady....I have been extremely sick for the past 2-3 months. So I haven't been on here. How are you!!!!!! muah!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Jan 30, 2011)

Rastafarai said:


> Anyone knows if Kimmaytube trims regularly or if she goes for professional trims??
> 
> I ask because my stylist tells me trimming hair regularly = retention of growth. If Kimmay is achieving her length and healthy ends without the need to trim, then I may consider changing my approach to growing longer hair.



In her videos she has said that she completes search and destroys and keeps her ends tucked away to avoid weathering.  She even goes as far as removed single strand knots with a needle or hair pin of some sorts.  So I don't think she gets regular trims.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Ain't no missing that if you willingly paid 6.50 to post.  I'm just sayin...



That's why somethings even confuses me!!! Every time I login to Long Hair Care Forum....I know I'm prepared to talk, hair, maybe even dirty hair talk, hair porn, hair care, long hair, short hair, healthy hair, and/or chewed hair...hair, hair, hair!
Sometimes, I only want to talk, hair.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 30, 2011)

Removing SSKs with a needle?  Wouldn't that do more harm than good?  If people are scared of brushing and mechanical damage to the cuticle, then what do you think a sharp needle would do constantly picking at the same spot over and over?  Wow, needling one's hair is a bit extreme, but I guess erplexed.  She must not get SSKs that much then.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2011)

Shiish, why does it matter what her texture or height is????

Bottom line is she is a BLACK woman who has grown her hair and managed to retain it. Yes, there are others who have done it and more who will do it, its is not special to everyone, but it is special to her and inspirational to someone like me (I feel inspired by anyone who does a good job with there hair).

I do not "worship" KT or anyone else besides GOD, but I do find her to be a very ambitious and determined woman which leads me to feel that its not just about hair, she has other ways or other things about her that inspire women.

Yes, her attitude can be undesirable, but comments like some of the ones in this thread can contribute to why people behave the way they do at time. Just take it as she is not talking to you, unless you gave her a reason to. Hear what you want and leave what you don't want. Selective hearing, works all the time

Lets not make excuses for her retention, lets give credit where credit is due


----------



## empressri (Jan 30, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Very well put and very well said. Not sure why I took some of the others out of context. Sometimes we have brain farts and forget where we are, lol.



sidenote, i thought i was the only one that said brain farts!!!

oh yeah priss pot....HOTDAMN your hurr is gorgeous!! i saw those textures shots you posted...was it this thread? anywho it  made my jaw drop


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2011)

snilloh said:


> If you consider PrissPot a 4a, then what do you consider to be a 3c?  Priss's hair looks 3c to me.



to me 3c is like this






but im no typing expert.its just that other qualities of the hair makes it difficultly to type ones hair for example the silkyness of ones hair might make others think it is a type 3 hair even though the curl is the size of a 4a like in the case of sophinia brown.





ok thats all im gonna say about typing for now

let me go lok at kimmays hair again


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 30, 2011)

No, Kimmay does not get trims.  She mentioned it in a video a while back.

Terri also does not trim and she has retained very well.






"You Don’t Have to Trim 				    If you eliminate damaging your hair, you don’t have to trim  it.  You get a new head of hair about every six years anyway.  The  purpose of trimming is to cut off the damaged parts.  If you aren’t  damaging your hair, you will just be cutting away perfectly good hair.  I  haven’t trimmed my hair in over ten years, and it’s doing just fine."


The Rules



Rastafarai said:


> Anyone knows if Kimmaytube trims regularly or if she goes for professional trims??
> 
> I ask because my stylist tells me trimming hair regularly = retention of growth. If Kimmay is achieving her length and healthy ends without the need to trim, then I may consider changing my approach to growing longer hair.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 30, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Removing SSKs with a needle?  Wouldn't that do more harm than good?  If people are scared of brushing and mechanical damage to the cuticle, then what do you think a sharp needle would do constantly picking at the same spot over and over?  Wow, needling one's hair is a bit extreme, but I guess erplexed.  She must not get SSKs that much then.


That does sound a bit too extreme and quite impossible. I was inspecting my ends and I came across some SSK and I can't imagine how removing them with a needle would work.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 30, 2011)

i do agree that the texture as opposed to curl  is throwing people waaaaay off  a bit

the 3c,  3c/4a & 4a threads have me all day like... ya'll playin'.... maybe one day I'll get it right & stop jumping threads
*3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD*

*4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD*

*4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## empressri (Jan 30, 2011)

silkiness....if you run your fingers down the piece of kinkiest hair sometimes it feels silky even if it has the appearance of wool. said hair gets damaged easily, so looks are deceiving!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> That does sound a bit too extreme and quiet impossible. I was inspecting my ends and I came across some SSK and I can't imagine how removing them with a needle would work.



You know, now that I think about it...I can imagine using a needle on ssk. Only because sometimes when looking at some, I remember seeing a loop, too small for fingers and too small for a comb but a needle, it just may do the trick. Just when you think you have to get rid of perfectly fine hair....hair that may be able to salvage....pull out your handy dandy needle.


----------



## Dominican09 (Jan 30, 2011)

This is why I love watching her channel, she posted her weekend show! 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 30, 2011)

Any up dates?


----------



## cyrealla (Jan 30, 2011)

weekend show!...why oh why is this lady teasing us


----------



## hannan (Jan 30, 2011)

cyreal said:


> weekend show!...why oh why is this lady teasing us



Girl ain't playing when she says end of January!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

hannan said:


> Girl ain't playing when she says end of January!



Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## nikolite (Jan 30, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> Maybe tomorrow!



She's gonna post it tomorrow at 11:59 pm, I just know it!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 30, 2011)

nikolite said:


> She's gonna post it tomorrow at 11:59 pm, I just know it!



trifling!



_*sets alarm for Monday at 11:58PM, puts purple drank in fridge*_


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 30, 2011)

^^^^  i think she's enjoying all the *channel* *HITS* from people in lawn chairs waiting & watching


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> ^^^^  i think she's enjoying all the *channel* *HITS* from people in lawn chairs waiting & watching



This has got to be the funniest all day!!!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 30, 2011)

Actually she said she was going to straighten at the end of January.  Given the amount of editing she does on her videos, it may be another week before we see that video.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 30, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Actually she said she was going to straighten at the end of January.  Given the amount of editing she does on her videos, it may be another week before we see that video.



She said she would most likely upload it on Monday (tomorrow)


----------



## LABETT (Jan 30, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> its some ridiculous shyyyyte said in here


I AGREE


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 30, 2011)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Actually she said she was going to straighten at the end of January.  Given the amount of editing she does on her videos, it may be another week before we see that video.



Although I'm grateful for the movie quality vids, she has gotten us all on the brink. It's not right, it's just. not. right.


----------



## Qualitee (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## AlliCat (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO @ that gif ^


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is funny because i finally viewed a Kimmaytube for the 1st time. i needed to find some natural info for my daughter. After viewing her hair i was confused on her hair type. i'm a 4 and my natural hair never hung like that. long or short. immediately shrinks when water touches it.So i came in to ask if anyone knew her hair type  laawd wasn't expecting an already long 'discussion' on hair typing.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

nikolite said:


> I agree.  I am a 3C/4A mix and we both have very different hair types.  She looks like a 4A to me, although I think the whole hair typing system is stupid anyway and everyone doesn't fit, which is why we're having a hard time placing her.
> 
> *I think her hair elongates a lot with water because it is fine.  I have fine hair and it stretches out very easily under the shower stream and looks pretty long and wavy, but it literally shrinks up before your eyes as it dries.  In her comparison pics she is coming right from under the shower stream.
> 
> Fine hair tends to fill with water very fast and very easily to manipulate (as well as break) which is also why I think she takes 4 hours to detangle because she's very delicate with it.  I'll never take that long but whatever--she's hardcore*.



hmm..okay maybe that's it
this kimmaytube hair is gorgeous though.  i forwarded her channel info t my daughter.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 31, 2011)

What are "ssk's"?


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 31, 2011)

Shahla said:


> What are "ssk's"?



Single strand knots. The bane of our existence.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jan 31, 2011)

^^Ohhhhh, those things! Yes, I remember those well from my pre-heat damage days lol. I used to snap them off lol. I used to wonder HOW in the heck they happen? I mean really, scientifically how do those happen and they're so tight too. How do they reach that level of tightness lol? I haven't seen one in a while because I keep my hair flat ironed most of the time plus my ends are stick straight from that darn flat ironing all the time  .


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 31, 2011)

Shahla said:


> ^^Ohhhhh, those things! Yes, I remember those well from my pre-heat damage days lol. I used to snap them off lol. I used to wonder HOW in the heck they happen? I mean really, scientifically how do those happen and they're so tight too. How do they reach that level of tightness lol? I haven't seen one in a while because I keep my hair flat ironed most of the time plus my ends are stick straight from that darn flat ironing all the time  .



It reminds me of when I'm hand stitching something and my thread gets a knot. It's a single thread, how in the heck?! It's so frustrating. It's 10x worse when it's in your hair though.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

Her retention, not growth is very impressive IMO. If retention was so easy we wouldn't have 50-11 threads about setbacks and how to retain length better.


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Jan 31, 2011)

Her hair is phenomenal, but she's definitely not a type 4. If she is a 4 then I'm a 5.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

SweetNic_JA said:


> Her hair is phenomenal, but she's definitely not a type 4. If she is a 4 then I'm a 5.



Read post #196 in this thread and tell me what she is


----------



## mostamaziing (Jan 31, 2011)

I. Want. HER. Hair!! >



..  seriously  iwonder if she plans to grow it AL


----------



## theAlist (Jan 31, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?
> 
> Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:
> 
> ...


----------



## FebeeSigns (Jan 31, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


>


 Agreeing


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jan 31, 2011)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> this is funny because i finally viewed a Kimmaytube for the 1st time. i needed to find some natural info for my daughter. After viewing her hair i was confused on her hair type. i'm a 4 and my natural hair never hung like that. long or short. immediately shrinks when water touches it.So i came in to ask if anyone knew her hair type  laawd wasn't expecting an already long 'discussion' on hair typing.


Does your daughter have your same hair type? There are alota people you can send her: RusticBeauty, Sera, Mwedzi. You could also send Torridiana777 & longhairdontcare2011 (their hairtype isn't identical to ours but their methods work for our hair) and you can send her type 4 fotki's as well


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2011)

People go hard for Kimmay. 


I dont know who she is!!!!!


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

Kimmaytube is just a smart and sassy businesswoman IMO


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 31, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


>




I FRIGGIN HATE YOU!


----------



## princessnad (Jan 31, 2011)

Even though I'm not sure where I stand on my opinion of her hair type (I'm leaning towards 4a), we should remember that we can't necessarily conclusively type hair from before someone started taking care of it.  Those were pics from when she admittedly didn't know how to properly care for her hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

i forgot what this thread was about


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Does your daughter have your same hair type? There are alota people you can send her: RusticBeauty, Sera, Mwedzi. You could also send Torridiana777 & longhairdontcare2011 (their hairtype isn't identical to ours but their methods work for our hair) and you can send her type 4 fotki's as well



no! if she did it would be easy lol.
i think she is a fine haired 4a with 3c edges and 3c patches. but im still sending her their links..thanks.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> As for Kimmay's hair it looks great! I do feel a way about this whole "Well she's not a REAL 4" business. Oh really?
> 
> Let me have come in here saying *"What's my hair type? I think I'm a 3...whatchu guys think?" *And posted these:
> 
> ...



are these 2 pics of the kimmaytube person? or you? sorry if this was answered. i never look at peoples youtubes  only now quickly trying to find links for dd.


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm, I wasn't saying 3c is "made up" as in fake (I believe you are referring to my post)... If you read my original post, I said it was not a part of Andre's hair typing system--> the main one referred to on lhcf for hair typing purposes. Therefore, the women on the hair boards "made up" that category. 

I actually think the 3c category is needed-- just like the 4c category is needed to expand on the 4's. Overall, I responding to the posts of those who continue to say there is no such thing as 4c. This is a newer category that is developing in the same way the 3c developed...thru hairboards based on women who do not fit into the other subcategories. 



Priss Pot said:


> I know right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> this whole forum wouldn't be "as" large if it was the *norm*
> 
> my mom *still* ....EVERY TIME I SHOW HER A PIC of super long hair (i.e. Chime's hair) .... "what's she mixed with?"
> 
> ...


 

I think alot of those opinions are because other ethnic groups or those from mixed or mutli racial backgrounds do not have to try and "retain" length the way afro hair (or however you wanna label it) 

Other races dont moisturize and seal, wear protective styles, or have dry fragile ends. Thier hair grows and retains length with almost no assistance.

They dont put in as much work.

I also think genetics plays a role in how strong your hair is and able to retain growth and length and protection from damage


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I FRIGGIN HATE YOU!



That slow clap gif just made my CRY. Real tears!!!


----------



## writtenthought (Jan 31, 2011)

whats her reg?


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, thanks, I didn't see your post--there is entirely too much here to read or hold my attention!  You totally cleared it up & I couldn't have said it better myself.  



song_of_serenity said:


> no one is saying type 3C* DOESN'T EXIST.*
> 
> People are saying that* in Andre's ORIGINAL CHART, it went from 3a, 3b and STRAIGHT into 4. That was it. *People* ADDED 3c to his chart* (not Andre himself, PEOPLE)* BECAUSE there IS a hair texture between 3b and 4*...and then Andre refined it himself even further because just saying "4" was too broad. So if we are going by "Andre's chart" then no, 3c wasn't listed. But it certainly does exist.
> 
> ...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

man i need a drink 

this  is  funny


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 31, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Wow, thanks, I didn't see your post--there is entirely too much here to read or hold my attention!  You totally cleared it up & I couldn't have said it better myself.



I hear you.  But in general, I have seen comments and discussions within the online hair care world that 3c was made up by 4a's who want to feel better about themselves.  That's very untrue, IMO, but that's just how some folks feel about certain "types."


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> I hear you.  But in general, I have seen comments and discussions within the online hair care world that 3c was made up by 4a's who want to feel better about themselves.  That's very untrue, IMO, but that's just how some folks feel about certain "types."


----------



## Miss_C (Jan 31, 2011)

Where oh where is her flat iron video! I'm tired of all this teasing.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

mscurly said:


> I think alot of those opinions are because other ethnic groups or those from mixed or mutli racial backgrounds do not have to try and "retain" length the way afro hair (or however you wanna label it)
> *
> Other races dont moisturize and seal, wear protective styles, or have dry fragile ends. Thier hair grows and retains length with almost no assistance.*
> 
> ...



This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?

Plus, how would you know they never do?

I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.


----------



## Dominican09 (Jan 31, 2011)

NaturalDetroit said:


> Justing waitin like a waita while lookin like a looka


 
 I need that Homer gif!!


----------



## remnant (Jan 31, 2011)

KiKi Homemaker said:


> 4a...one of the reasons I watch kim is b/c our textures are similar. *Yes we are 4's but we have fine low density hair. For me it acts a little differently from thicker more dense 4a's*, but still 4a none the less. I think for all of the numbers fine hair reacts differently from the thicker 3b, 3a, 3c etc. But that's just my opinion...I don't live or die by hair typing.
> 
> There's a video where she went in thorough (of course  ) detail about her hair type. So...I'll just take her word for it.


 
I'm 4 fine hair and my hair acts exactely like hers under the shower  her hair is inspirational


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?
> 
> Plus, how would you know they never do?
> 
> I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.



The biggest difference between our hair and most other hair types is that it is drier/fragile. It is drier because sebum does not flow as easily down our hair strands as other races because of all of the twists and turns.  On top of that each twist and turn of our hair is a weak spot which can result in breakage.  But you have to know how to work with your hair and not against it.

 Those are our biggest problems.  We try to make our hair do things that it was not meant to do.  Of course some of us black folks can't get even shoulder length hair if we aren't taking care of our hair properly .  Shoot there are some white people, latin american people, anyotherraceyoucanthinkof people who are struggling to get to shoulder length too.

Just leave your hair alone and let it grow


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?
> 
> Plus, how would you know they never do?
> 
> I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.



You're exactly right. I first learned about henna on LHC, and this is the first link that pops up if you Google "grow long hair." - Ultimate Guide to Growing Healthy Long Hair: 20 Steps Teach You How to Grow Long Hair


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 31, 2011)

And let me add, the problem with "us" black people, is that overall, we have horrible hair practices IRL.  How many people tell you "unh uh, I ain't trying no Suave Conditioner, that stuff is for white people.  I don't need no conditioner."

Or "Unh, uh, I don't need to wash my hair every week, white people wash their hair every week."

I have had college educated people tell me those things like that was the gospel truth!  And then they wonder why they have been at shoulder length since 1999...okay boo, do you...


----------



## NaturalBoss (Jan 31, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> You're exactly right. I first learned about henna on LHC, and this is the first link that pops up if you Google "grow long hair." - Ultimate Guide to Growing Healthy Long Hair: 20 Steps Teach You How to Grow Long Hair


 
Yep, and other races use shea butter on their hair too.  There is some old school V05 "grease" that white people seal their ends with.  I remember this from a long time ago when I was a kid.


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And let me add, the problem with "us" black people, is that overall, we have horrible hair practices IRL.  How many people tell you "unh uh, I ain't trying no Suave Conditioner, that stuff is for white people.  I don't need no conditioner."
> 
> Or "Unh, uh, I don't need to wash my hair every week, white people wash their hair every week."
> 
> I have had college educated people tell me those things like that was the gospel truth!  And then they wonder why they have been at shoulder length since 1999...okay boo, do you...



That stuff annoys me sooo much...

Come to think of it, when I was younger my hair was long, and I was on swim team, so I conditioned my hair everyday and kept it in a bun in summer. Chlorine was a bummer but I conditioner the MESS outta my hair because it was crappy after I got out of the pool.

I will say though, a lot of white folks I know don't use anything after they get out of the shower (no leave-in condish or anything), and I'm like . Once my make friend touched my hair when it was still wet and he goes, "Ew, there's stuff in it!" And I was like yea dummy...conditioner...that's why I don't have dandruff like you do. How some people have dandruff is beyond me...


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> And let me add, the problem with "us" black people, is that overall, we have horrible hair practices IRL.  How many people tell you "unh uh, I ain't trying no Suave Conditioner, that stuff is for white people.  I don't need no conditioner."
> 
> Or "Unh, uh, I don't need to wash my hair every week, white people wash their hair every week."
> 
> I have had college educated people tell me those things like that was the gospel truth!  And then they wonder why they have been at shoulder length since 1999...okay boo, do you...



Exactly!

And then those same people have the nerve to tell you that if you keep using "White" products and washing your hair every other day, that your hair is going to fall out.......forgetting that your hair is already thick and healthy, which is why they came up to you asking about your hair in the FIRST place.  smh.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Exactly!
> 
> And then those same people have the nerve to tell you that if you keep using "White" products and washing your hair every other day, that your hair is going to fall out.......forgetting that your hair is already thick and healthy, which is why they came up to you asking about your hair in the FIRST place.  smh.



no girl! lol i was told that by cowashing my hair, i was training it to look like twists!  
i was arguing with several customers for the past three days about my hair and cowashing! i'm tired of folks asking me questions about my hair, and then call me a liar on the low.   black folks are amazing sometimes!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?
> 
> Plus, how would you know they never do?
> 
> I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.




I have to disagree.  I don't think the lohghaircommunity is an accurate representation of "typical" hair care practices amoung non blacks just like lhcf is not an accurate representation of "typical" hair care practices among black women.  They are just a special subset that has an interest in growing long hair.  Most of the white women that I know just wash and go or wash and heat style. They don't co-wash, moisturize and seal, consciously protective style, do deep conditioning treatments or use exotic products such as ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 31, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> are these 2 pics of the kimmaytube person? or you? sorry if this was answered. i never look at peoples youtubes  only now quickly trying to find links for dd.


That's miss "She's not a 4" kimmatube lol. ;p Just using her own pictures that SHE posted to prove a point!

As for the "not taking care of it" aspect...so type 3s who don't "take care of their hair" miraculously transform into a 4 with a fro? LOL. Rigght.


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 31, 2011)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I have to disagree.  I don't think the lohghaircommunity is an accurate representation of "typical" hair care practices amoung non blacks just like lhcf is not an accurate representation of "typical" hair care practices among black women.  They are just a special subset that has an interest in growing long hair.  *Most of the white women that I know just wash and go or wash and heat style. They don't co-wash, moisturize and seal, consciously protective style, do deep conditioning treatments or use exotic products such as ayurvedic herbs.*



Too true. None of the ones I know do. And their hair looks a thin, dried up, will-o'-the-wisp cracklin mess.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?
> 
> Plus, how would you know they never do?
> 
> I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.



I kinda disagree with you. Yes there are many non-black women who are on LHC..BUT there's also many non-black women who do little to nothing to their hair and it is still long.
I myself grew up with AA's, whites, mexicans, & puerto ricans, and let me tell you 9 out of 10 of those non-black girls had hair down their back or even down to their butt and they did nothing to their but shampoo, straighten it, or dye it...No horse shampoo, No va-jay-jay cream, No Ayurveda products. Nothing special.

I think the reason why non-black women have long hair is because: 
A- They take care of it like LHC ladies. 
B-Their Race/Genes. And/Or ..
C- Because they do nothing to it, unlike the average AA who puts chemicals in their hair, tight fake heavy braids & bad weaves, bad products, believing dirt makes our hair grow, and ect.

To say the reason why all non-black women have long hair is because of their race, is a lie. But To also say all long haired non-black women do things to their hair like the ladies on LHC is just like saying all black women do things to their hair like we do


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> Too true. None of the ones I know do. And their hair looks a thin, dried up, will-o'-the-wisp cracklin mess.



Yea I was gonna say there is a difference between growing long hair and long HEALTHY hair...I know some white women with long hair and they don't care for it, but their ends are split and look ratty and funky...


----------



## chebaby (Jan 31, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yea I was gonna say there is a difference between growing long hair and long HEALTHY hair...I know some white women with long hair and they don't care for it, but their ends are split and look ratty and funky...


get up outta this thread, i will not let them pull you in


----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

chebaby said:


> get up outta this thread, i will not let them pull you in


 


Ah, Che's got me! *Back to lurking*


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jan 31, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Yea I was gonna say there is a difference between growing long hair and long HEALTHY hair...I know some white women with long hair and they don't care for it, but their ends are split and look ratty and funky...



Very True!!


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

So are some of you implying that in order for Aro-textured hair to grow, we have to do backflips and alien stuff to it?


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> So are some of you implying that in order for Aro-textured hair to grow, we have to do backflips and alien stuff to it?



I think everyone was saying that to *retain* length we have to moisturize more and manipulate less. Growth comes with being alive, retention is the challenge.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

Daeuiel said:


> I think everyone was saying that to *retain* length we have to moisturize more and manipulate less. Growth comes with being alive, retention is the challenge.



But isn't that obvious since Afro-textured hair is different?

This is what I'm trying to get at: Just because we do not take care of Afro-textured hair the same way as straighter hair types, does not automatically make Afro-textured hair "difficult" to manage.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> So are some of you implying that in order for Aro-textured hair to grow, *we have to do backflips and alien stuff to it?*




EXACTLY the opposite! Most Black women do backflips and alien stuff to STYLE their hair. We're saying we need to stop manipulating so much, stop putting foreign, harmful chemicals every month, and keep the hair moisturized in order to retain length. Women also need to stop neglecting their hair while its underneath those alien weaves.


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> that's kimmay!  pics from her videos * (wow you don't do youtube?)...  we watched your vid like 60 times a while back*



huh? I said i don't really watch vids on youtube like that. i didn't say i don't do it. obviously i do because my vids are on there...2 years ago


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> So are some of you implying that in order for Aro-textured hair to grow, we have to do backflips and alien stuff to it?



Not at all.  My regimen is not complicated and I retain at least 4 of the six inches that I grow every year.  I could retain 6 if i didn't trim often but I like to maintain the shape of my hair.  The only thing I do is wash, condition and style every 7 - 14 days. I wear my hair down and I put my hair in large pin curls at night to maintain my style. I do not moisturize and seal daily, I don't co wash and I don't use growth aids.  I usually just leave my hair alone in between wash sessions and that's how I retain length.


----------



## lux10023 (Jan 31, 2011)

any pictures of your hair ^^^ lets see it...?


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 31, 2011)

When curly hair (3c) is combed out, the curls tend to do this explosion and look like type 4 hair. Check out Terri's hair at tightly: The Rules 

She made her type 3 hair look like a type 4 by combing out her curls. Thats why wet hair is probably a better way to determine the hair type. Terri she said she has some 4a, but overall- mostly 3's.

Here is another example, type 3 hair combed out to look like type 4 :

What Hair Type and Texture do You Have? Straight, Wavy, Curly, Kinky or Nappy?

I'm not sure what Kimmaytube is...I see alot of women claim 3c/4a, wouldn't that seem to be more of her hair type. I think hair typing is fun...I don't look at it as constricting people into what their hair can or cannot do. It does help to get tips from someone more in your range of hair b/c there alot of things a 4b/c person shouldn't expect to do some things the others can do....like making your "curls" pop, or defined (haha)!


----------



## natura87 (Jan 31, 2011)

chebaby said:


> get up outta this thread, i will not let them pull you in



What is this?


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is a LIE! Go over to "Long Hair Community". They do JUST AS MUCH as we do. Many of our techniques have been borrowed from Ayurveda. Many Indian women claim their hair is healthy due to sealing with oil, trimming, and protecting their hair. They follow various "Indian systems" to healthy hair. Ever wonder why many of them always wear a long braid?
> 
> Plus, how would you know they never do?
> 
> I'm tired of people acting like taking care of Afro-textured hair is like raising the spawn of satan.



I'm late but I stand by what I said whole heartily. First let me say that I work for an Indian company and most of those women have long hair that you only dream about. And none of them use powders or wear protective styles EVER. How do I know? Cause I asked and had many conversations about hair care. From what they tell me all these auyervedic powders are sold here to make and almost as a gemic. 

Second I have family members and friends of other races and they don't perform the hair practices WE do to retain length, they just grow. Yea there is a Caucasian long hair care forum but I believe they had long hair without doing anything special. Now why don't most of you stop deep treatments, stop protective styling, weaving, rigging, and obessessing over chicks like kimmaytube and her growth if it was so damn easy.

My post was never about saying black wen can't grow long hair duh

My post was in response to another comment about why people assume your mixed if you have long hair. Unfortunately long black hair is not the norm. we all know this so stop acting like I said something to offend you!

Now I've said my peace you can go back to your originally schedulled program....


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

mscurly said:


> I'm late but I stand by what I said whole heartily. First let me say that I work for an Indian company and most of those women have long hair that you only dream about. And none of them use powders or wear protective styles EVER. How do I know? Cause I asked and had many conversations about hair care. From what they tell me all these auyervedic powders are sold here to make and almost as a gemic.
> 
> Second I have family members and friends of other races and they don't perform the hair practices WE do to retain length, they just grow. Yea there is a Caucasian long hair care forum but I believe they had long hair without doing anything special. Now why don't most of you stop deep treatments, stop protective styling, weaving, rigging, and obessessing over chicks like kimmaytube and her growth if it was so damn easy.
> 
> ...



And there's a bunch of people of black African decent with Afro-textured hair who don't do much to their hair and their hair still grows to great lengths. 

Like someone said upthread, the thing is that many with Afro-textured hair do too much! Afro-textured hair is not difficult to maintain. Period. 

We need to stop making non-black hair (people) the standard.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jan 31, 2011)

perfect28 said:


> any pictures of your hair ^^^ lets see it...?




I don't post pictures of myself online.  

I have been a forum lurker for years and I know how things work around here. So if you want to disregard anything I said based on my unwillingness to share pictures, you can.  I don't have anything to prove.


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

At the end of the day, type your hair whatever you want.

It's hard to believe GROWN women fret over their hair type like this.,


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

I never thought it was difficult to maintain black hair. I'm black and natural and have had long hair most of my life and kept it simple. My hair has always been no shorter than bsl


I dont get all the hype over hair type. Personally who cares, I've seen beautiful hair in all forms.


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Jan 31, 2011)

I missed the memo.  When did we start typing soaking wet hair or hair that's covered in product?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I missed the memo.  When did we start typing soaking wet hair or hair that's covered in product?


    

90% of the "what's my hair type ?'s" are wet & full of product
you are so right

my lil fro looks nothing like it did nearly 1 yr  ago when I BC'd ... quite amazed really

let's see what type "I iz'" next year


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> 90% of the "what's my hair type ?'s" are wet & full of product
> you are so right



let that mess dry up naked and then we can see who the real players are!  i say someone should start a thread on dry, naked hair typing


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> let that mess dry up naked and then we can see who the real players are!  i say someone should start a thread on dry, naked hair typing


    girl that will never happen

but i would absolutely luuuuuub to see it....


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> let that mess dry up naked and then we can see who the real players are!  i say someone should start a thread on dry, naked hair typing



Lmao that would be hilarious


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *
> 90% of the "what's my hair type ?'s" are wet & full of product*
> you are so right






Well, Timbuktu was not built in a day....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> huh? I said i don't really watch vids on youtube like that. i didn't say i don't do it. obviously i do because my vids are on there...2 years ago


............alrighty


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Well, Timbuktu was not built in a day....


how long did it take


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Jan 31, 2011)

True, im almost 6ft... Doubt ill ever been waistlength I cut my hair to much. Her hair looks good though




boingboing said:


> She did a good job of retaining her length. But I mean she hasn't done anything no one on this here board, the next hair board, Youtube or from blogs hasn't done already.
> 
> I'd be super in AWE if she was like 5'9" tall and was WL in that amount of time. But good for her!





Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PerplexingComplex (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> 90% of the "what's my hair type ?'s" are wet & full of product
> you are so right





shortdub78 said:


> let that mess dry up naked and then we can see who the real players are!  i say someone should start a thread on dry, naked hair typing



I'm just saying, when people make one of those threads some of the first responses are asking for a different picture because

"the water could cause your hair hair to hang more" or "the product could be making your curls pop."  So nobody can tell for sure

I remember there even being a thread about it.  What happened?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

Lady_q_tee said:


> True, im almost 6ft... Doubt ill ever been waistlength I cut my hair to much. Her hair looks good though


*

I'd love  to see the length measurements (in inches) of a few 6'0" or over waist lengthers & a few 5'1 or so waist lengthers*


i'm six ft as well.... warm up here huh


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 31, 2011)

You know what, I think some are in here making this hair typing discussion bigger than what it really is.  No one is in here going at each others' throats over the diameter of a hair strand.  Only like 1-2 people maybe have implied something about Kimmay's texture having something to do with her length, but other than that, it's been pure discussion about hair typing in general and the many definitions that people have.  It may be a debate, but it's not some hardcore court trial or anything.

I really don't get all of the hoopla about what's going on in this thread and folks being scared to post in here or what not.  This thread has been very tame (surprisingly).  Kimmay threads have met way more drama than this one.  Folks get so used to seeing drama that they can't see when there isn't any.


----------



## GraciousMystique (Jan 31, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Yeah, how does she do that?  Even when water is streaming over my hair it doesn't get stretched out like that, much less when I've stepped away from the stream.  I wonder what the key is.




She puts olive oil on her hair before she washes. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1FQ79FD2VY


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> You know what, I think some are in here making this hair typing discussion bigger than what it really is.  No one is in here going at each others' throats over the diameter of a hair strand.  Only like 1-2 people maybe have implied something about Kimmay's texture having something to do with her length, but other than that, it's been pure discussion about hair typing in general and the many definitions that people have.  It may be a debate, but it's not some hardcore court trial or anything.
> 
> I really don't get all of the hoopla about what's going on in this thread and folks being scared to post in here or what not.  This thread has been very tame (surprisingly).  Kimmay threads have met way more drama than this one.  Folks get so used to seeing drama that they can't see when there isn't any.



What I don't get is why there so much drama over her. Kimmaytube is a hussler, this only makes more money for her


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I'm just saying, when people make one of those threads some of the first responses are asking for a different picture because
> 
> "the water could cause your hair hair to hang more" or "the product could be making your curls pop."  So nobody can tell for sure
> 
> I remember there even being a thread about it.  What happened?



i ain't scared!  but then again water and products can only do so much... i get in stitches when someone post pics of twistouts asking  someone to type their hair!  now that is just wrong!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 31, 2011)

F*** what yall talking about. ^^^Where in the hot holy hell is the flat iron vid? I've been looking all day. What's with all the teasing? She pulled this ish with those response videos too.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> F*** what yall talking about. ^^^Where in the hot holy hell is the flat iron vid? I've been looking all day. What's with all the teasing? She pulled this ish with those response videos too.


  dunno... i think the *youtube* hair community has bought all the lawn chairs 

BYOC (bring yo own cheyaah')


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> F*** what yall talking about. ^^^Where in the hot holy hell is the flat iron vid? I've been looking all day. What's with all the teasing? She pulled this ish with those response videos too.



where is the slow clap gif when you need it!  finally someone called that mess out!  Thank U!


----------



## mscurly (Jan 31, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> F*** what yall talking about. ^^^Where in the hot holy hell is the flat iron vid? I've been looking all day. What's with all the teasing? She pulled this ish with those response videos too.



She's a hussler baby I just want you know. It ain't where she been but she bout to go. Lol

Seriously I think she holding out on purpose


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

You see, I was planning on taking a break from the hair boards (due to school) right after she revealed her flat-ironed hair. I hope she hurries up...LOL


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 31, 2011)

WTF no flat iron video YET? Is she waiting until 11:59:59?  Because that's roughly how long she has before things turn ugl(ier)


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm mad at some of the funny arse comments in here. Kimmay hurry your arse up before we come out with the pitch forks! Ta he// with a lawn chair, I want a moon chair w/ my warming blanket dammit, I need comfort!
It's damnear 8pm over here and she has yet to post her movie quality flat iron video!!!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *
> 
> I'd love  to see the length measurements (in inches) of a few 6'0" or over waist lengthers & a few 5'1 or so waist lengthers*
> 
> ...



i'm 5'9" and i know my longest layer will have to be about 20" before i'm waist length. i'm BSB and 11" along my nape. It'll take another 18 months for me to grow 9 more inches but b/c i'll have to trim it'll probably take 21-22 months. meanwhile i've seen folks go from APL/BSB to waist length in a year on this board. no shade to kim b/c she has proven a meaningful point about retention but height matters IMO.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm 5'7'' and my nape would have to be 18.5 inches before I reach WL. I'm currently BSB and my hair ranges from 13 inches nape to 15 inches in crown. I too think that taller ladies need more inches of hair for to reach WL but I don't discredit anyone's journey based on height and think KT has done a wonderful job with her hair and its retention. If your hair reaches your arm pits, or bra, or waist then you are at that milestone regardless of how many inches your strands actually measure.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 31, 2011)

loulou82 said:


> but *I don't discredit anyone's journey based on height *



I agree. 

Regardless of how tall someone is (unless they are like infant status or something), growing out hair to your waist is phenomenal.  Either way you would have had to retain at least 3 years worth of hair.  Us short people didn't ask to be born short


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> I'm mad at some of the funny arse comments in here. Kimmay hurry your arse up before we come out with the pitch forks! Ta he// with a lawn chair, I want a moon chair w/ my warming blanket dammit, I need comfort!
> It's damnear 8pm over here and she has yet to post her movie quality flat iron video!!!



hey boobinski!!!  i've got you a snuggie while you wait.... i'm gettin my drank & my 2 step on..... cuz that dayuum girl in the bed.... she & kev aren't uploading any videos tonite


did you see the housewives???  I feel so sad that Cynthia didn't have a wedding band

but I'm glad she went with her heart...


----------



## Msapril923 (Jan 31, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I agree.
> 
> Regardless of how tall someone is (unless they are like infant status or something), growing out hair to your waist is phenomenal. Either way you would have had to retain at least 3 years worth of hair. Us short people didn't ask to be born short


 
LOL...and yes waist length is phenomenal!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

since this is a random thread.......

*WTF tis' this??? **YouTube - THEEEYRRRRRR BAAAAACKKKK!*


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 31, 2011)

*waiting**


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^pretty much!


----------



## FebeeSigns (Jan 31, 2011)

You do know she can straighten her hair tonight and make the video tonight but not upload until late February. LOL  Technically it'd still be the end of jan if she did that, just never uploaded it the same day.


----------



## hannan (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## EllePixie (Jan 31, 2011)

PerplexingComplex said:


> I missed the memo.  When did we start typing soaking wet hair or hair that's covered in product?



Well I mean, typing when wet brings common sense into play...lol. I "typed" my hair when it is wet because I don't let my hair dry without at least condish (I got thangs to do and am not willing to take the risk), but I have enough common sense to realize that the back of my hair that looks loose and wavy is still going to shrink up into 4a coils...

But that's why I like the Curly Girl curl types, because it's not based on diameter per se but curl shape.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> hey boobinski!!!  i've got you a snuggie while you wait.... i'm gettin my drank & my 2 step on..... cuz that dayuum girl in the bed.... she & kev aren't uploading any videos tonite
> 
> 
> did you see the housewives???  I feel so sad that Cynthia didn't have a wedding band
> ...



Thx for the snuggli, it's well needed around here! lol 
No, I haven't seen it....I may have to catch it online though. Following one's heart is always best....better than any advice that could be given...sometimes.


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> since this is a random thread.......
> 
> *WTF tis' this???  *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl4TZ1pJec




there's nothing there.


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 31, 2011)

GIFSoup
I wish she would hurry up


----------



## SND411 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is what she said: 

Q) Are you really going to flat iron your hair? Why?
A) *Yes. I'm doing it over the weekend. I will post the video of my reveal once I'm done. I expect to be done on Sunday, but a video may be posted on Monday since I don't know how long it will take.*


----------



## cyrealla (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 31, 2011)

*In other news Taren916 gained 5lbs. She's moving slowly but surely in her weight gain journey. *

ETA: well, at least i have time to get my appropriate gifs ready.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

DivaD04 said:


> there's nothing there.


 since i'm bored... here's nothing 

 *WTF tis' this??? **YouTube - THEEEYRRRRRR BAAAAACKKKK!*

YouTube - Mary Harvey discusses her ex-husband and son (TOM JOYNER) 

YouTube - BLOGHAMPTONBLU.COM - Mary Harvey discusses her request for 'an apology' (TOM JOYNER) 
 *^^^ steve harvey wife*

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/entertainment-celebrity-news-more/524475-kim-zolciak-finale-ouch.html 
*^^^kim zolciak on the Finale*

YouTube - Bishop Eddie Long Video Appeal   snore bishop... a million dollars not returned?
YouTube - Bishop Eddie Long Video Appeal [with COMMENTARY by NYTN, of course...]  <  ON BISHOP EDDIE


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *In other news Taren916 gained 5lbs. She's moving slowly but surely in her weight gain journey. *
> 
> ETA: well, at least i have time to get my appropriate gifs ready.



opposite...If it matters, I've lost 30lbs recently! In all a total of 40 lbs since last year...I was 200lbs for a while but I just recently lost 30lbs...stepped on the scale today!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> ^^^ Congrats!



Thank you ladies. I really appreciate it.


So are people asking Mary Harvey to shut her mouth because there's far more important things we need to be focused on rather than her laundered business? I mean, isn't that one of our problems as a community. We're so busy sweeping shish under the rug because family affairs should not be discussed. How can we as a community grow stronger if we're to busy ignoring what matters. I like Steve when it comes to entertainment...but as his laundry airs, I realize he's messy, along with wife #3!


----------



## DivaD04 (Jan 31, 2011)

SND411 said:


> This is what she said:
> 
> Q) Are you really going to flat iron your hair? Why?
> A) *Yes. I'm doing it over the weekend. I will post the video of my reveal once I'm done. I expect to be done on Sunday, but a video may be posted on Monday since I don't know how long it will take.*



Ah Suga Hony Iced Tea! Yup, just the way I spelled it! Why must we wait! I understand so she can have her hurrrr done for work on Monday but dammmit, we have to suffer in the end!


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 31, 2011)

Y'all need to remember that Kim is a perfectionist.  She has to film the entire
process and edit it to her standards with coordinating voiceovers, etc.

It'll be ready when it's ready, LOL 

I ain't gwan nowhere...


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiki0130 said:


> Y'all need to remember that Kim is a perfectionist. She has to film the entire
> process and edit it to her standards with coordinating voiceovers, etc.
> 
> It'll be ready when it's ready, LOL
> ...


*Fat boy from Lean on Me voice**
We don't WANT a perfect video!! We want to see the flat ironed hair!

*Note to self: Please emotionally detach from these strangers and their hair. Thanks**


----------



## Kiki0130 (Jan 31, 2011)

^^^^^ too funny!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

wow... I wish someone could get that guy SPnation to do a kimmay imitation

for fun.. not hate, that would be a killa


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 31, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> wow... I wish someone could get that guy SPnation to do a kimmay imitation
> 
> for fun.. not hate, that would be a killa


 Mrs. Kimmay is too gangster for that. She scares me.


----------



## cyrealla (Jan 31, 2011)

under one hr left and i hate being lied to


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 31, 2011)

*http://www.youtube.com/user/Nikkimae2003#p/u/1/aITjMspa4nU  *


*^^^^EXCELLENCE*


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 31, 2011)

Still no straightening video?? I keep checking.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jan 31, 2011)

i should not be sitting here like this waiting. *I'm SIGNING OFF!!!!* after 11:59:59PM


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2011)

It is now tuesday morning....


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I'm on central time so she has an hour. And how is she going to post that lame a$$ Weekend Show and not the flat iron video.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Well, I'm on central time so she has an hour. And how is she going to post that lame a$$ Weekend Show and not the flat iron video.


 Wait, she lives in chicago so it only 11:00 over there


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 1, 2011)

No, she lives in the DC area.  She posted a video of her "on the go hair" while rushing to catch a train at Union Station (DC) on her way to NYC (3.5 hour train ride).

YouTube - ♡♡♡ Natural Hair on the Go/ Figuring out my Hairstyle in real Time




Qualitee said:


> Wait, she lives in chicago so it only 11:00 over there


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah, i believe she's on the east coast. maybe she's from chi town. but i think she lives in DC


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

So will we make a new thread when (if) she posts the video?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2011)

I see the natives are restless in this thread. ............ :mob::mob::mob:


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 1, 2011)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> yeah, i believe she's on the east coast. maybe she's from chi town. but i think she lives in DC


 
Wa_it a cotton-picking minute....she lives in DC?!?!?_

_I respect her retention, and as a fellow business woman, I have to say her _entrepreneurial ski_lls are ON POINT.  But I was always grateful I'd never have to encounter her stank attitude in person.  DC is a VERY small town, so thanks LovelyNaps for just crushing my dreams _


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

cute  YouTube - Only on a Brooklyn bus!!


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 1, 2011)

Kimmay really knows how to keep the suspense going for her flat iron video lol


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 1, 2011)

aquajoyice said:


> Kimmay really knows how to keep the suspense going for her flat iron video lol



^ Or maybe she got caught up in real life activities that required her attention.

I'm sure she's loving all the video views that y'all are giving her though.  Does any one know how much do YouTube partners get per thousand views?


----------



## aquajoyice (Feb 1, 2011)

SkysMommy said:


> ^ Or maybe she got caught up in real life activities that required her attention.
> 
> I'm sure she's loving all the video views that y'all are giving her though.  Does any one know how much do YouTube partners get per thousand views?



Heck maybe I should go a year without flat ironing only to make everyone anticipate my next video


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 1, 2011)

aquajoyice said:


> Heck maybe I should go a year without flat ironing only to make everyone anticipate my next video



I just looked at your youtube!!  You are very pretty!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

........... over it


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2011)

*Takes seat*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

Rastafarai said:


> *Takes seat*




*sliding  you a church fan*


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey we are starting fresh!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 1, 2011)

aquajoyice said:


> Heck maybe I should go a year without flat ironing only to make everyone anticipate my next video


  subing in anticipation.


----------



## Qualitee (Feb 1, 2011)

lol @ yall bumping this thread


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> *sliding  you a church fan*



Can I get one too, sista?


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Wa_it a cotton-picking minute....she lives in DC?!?!?_
> 
> _I respect her retention, and as a fellow business woman, I have to say her _entrepreneurial ski_lls are ON POINT. But I was always grateful I'd never have to encounter her stank attitude in person. DC is a VERY small town, so thanks LovelyNaps for just crushing my dreams _



She actually lives in PG County.  Still close but prolly don't have to worry about seeing her.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

Dang I didn't even get to the second/third page on dat other thread before it went poof


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 1, 2011)

What the hell happened to the other post? I was looking thru u guys crazy comments and clicked the next page and it just magically disappeared. Awww, damn. This is my only source of entertainment! I wanna know what happened!!!! Oh well.....back to the paperwork.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 1, 2011)

...sipping on the second bottle of Mosi...

I miss the poofed thread. Ah well...on to the next one.


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

Was the blow dry to flat iron thread deleted?  

I am getting soo tired of that...  

What the hell happened?  I was busy reading and chuckling and couldn't even get past page 10 before it went "poof be-gone!"  

Who cut up?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be patient and wait. She is also showing me & others that you really don't have to blow dry and flat irons to get good results.   I am just a big fan of ladies with long hair who post you tube videos.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 1, 2011)

Shoot! the otha got the poof....well its on to the next one lol


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2011)

Well damn.erplexed It must have gotten pretty hot in the other thread. Y'all are really serious about that flat iron vid.

............:mob::mob::mob:..........


----------



## PPGbubbles (Feb 1, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Well damn.erplexed It must have gotten pretty hot in the other thread. Y'all are really serious about that flat iron vid.
> 
> ............:mob::mob::mob:..........


 
The heat had nothing to do with blowdrying or flatironing. Oh the irony


----------



## naijamerican (Feb 1, 2011)

From what I read of that other thread, it needed to go poof. People get entirely out of pocket over other people's hair, opinions, perspectives, etc. It's baffling. erplexed


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 1, 2011)

All kinds of ish went down in the other thread...I'm surprised it lasted that long.


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 1, 2011)

It was good while it lasted! Amazing what some people said, others left me scratching my head.


----------



## guyanesesista (Feb 1, 2011)

dang I didn't even get to finish it.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> All kinds of ish went down in the other thread...I'm surprised it lasted that long.





naijamerican said:


> From what I read of that other thread, it needed to go poof. People get entirely out of pocket over other people's hair, opinions, perspectives, etc. It's baffling. erplexed


 not surprised, guess we wanted to see that mess with our own eyes ........nah we didn't miss nothing......I already know

you guys got screen shots?  juss askin?


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

I loved it.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I loved it.


lol ....thread.....what thread 

pm me a screen shot if you have one or just the 411 girl


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I loved it.


 
Me too...
They should make a reality show where they have about 10 LHCF members living in a mansion together (like Bad Girls Club)


----------



## naijamerican (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn't love that thread.  I don't know why folks can't disagree without name-calling and baiting. Although I had to laugh at some of those gifs. 

I don't know what it is about Kimmay that brings out the crazy in this forum. I don't get it. Most threads about her end up the same way. Why? Aren't we all grown?

ETA: And I'm not on some kumbaya tip either. But if you were to see someone face to face, do you really mean to tell me that you would talk like that to them? Peeps gettin their e-gangster on for no reason. For why? So you can be an innanet G?


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2011)

Ya'll please don't shut down this one too.


----------



## naijamerican (Feb 1, 2011)

Rastafarai said:


> Ya'll please don't shut down this one too.



Sorry.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

BlackDiamond1 said:


> Me too...
> They should make a reality show where they have about 10 LHCF members living in a mansion together (like Bad Girls Club)



Omg that's so funny I was joking about that with someone on Twitter...and she was writing a blog about 7 naturals living in a house like Real World...and you got like the product junkie about to cut people for using her "good" conditioner, then the really militant natural, and so on...it was a mess.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 1, 2011)

naijamerican said:


> I didn't love that thread.  I don't know why folks can't disagree without name-calling and baiting. Although I had to laugh at some of those gifs.



I Loooooove going in and reading the funny replies

I gotta spankin' I was just typing sorry to nappystorm, and then *poof*. Imma be good from now on.  

By now on, I mean until the first gif is laid down. It won't be me though promise!


----------



## naijamerican (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Omg that's so funny I was joking about that with someone on Twitter...and she was writing a blog about 7 naturals living in a house like Real World...and you got like the product junkie about to cut people for using her "good" conditioner, then the really militant natural, and so on...it was a mess.



I would watch that show.


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Omg that's so funny I was joking about that with someone on Twitter...and she was writing a blog about 7 naturals living in a house like Real World...and you got like the product junkie about to cut people for using her "good" conditioner, then the really militant natural, and so on...it was a mess.


 
I'm pitching the idea to VH1 and BRAVO.....I think I can make more money than Kimmaytube with this ish!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> I Loooooove going in and reading the funny replies
> 
> I gotta spankin' I was just typing sorry to nappystorm, and then *poof*. Imma be good from now on.
> 
> By now on, I mean until the first gif is laid down. It won't be me though promise!


ahhh so it's your fault


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

nikolite said:


> Can I get one too, sista?




passing that purple drank...... I MEAN *church win*e to sista nikolite

(all the sticks came off the back of the chuyuuuch fans)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

they normally lock them... the OP must have requested a delete thread

i know i woulda


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

naijamerican said:


> I didn't love that thread.  I don't know why folks can't disagree without name-calling and baiting. Although I had to laugh at some of those gifs.
> 
> I don't know what it is about Kimmay that brings out the crazy in this forum. I don't get it. Most threads about her end up the same way. Why? Aren't we all grown?
> 
> *ETA: And I'm not on some kumbaya tip either. But if you were to see someone face to face, do you really mean to tell me that you would talk like that to them? Peeps gettin their e-gangster on for no reason. For why? So you can be an innanet G? *



ITA with you, and the bolded is why I laugh myself silly when people start acting like that...people will be having a debate then someone tries to go hard in the paint talking about someone's mama or their self-esteem...when they know dang well IRL they would be sitting there zip lipped. Do you, innanet thugs...laughter burns calories.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2011)

1 order of pad thai with veggie steamed dumplings....$15

1 bag of Orville Popcorn....$2

16 oz bottle of GTS Green Tea Kombucha....$4

Awaiting reveal of Kimmaytube's flat iron pics and the banter to follow during an ice storm....PRICELESS


There are some things money can't buy. For everything else, there is LHCF.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 1, 2011)

Irresistible said:


> ahhh so it's your fault



NUH-UH!!!!!!!!!!!



 GIFSoup


Two Words for you:   Armpit...Hair.

Let me stop though. I'm done.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anything popping in here!?


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 1, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> I Loooooove going in and reading the funny replies
> 
> I gotta spankin' I was just typing sorry to nappystorm, and then *poof*. Imma be good from now on.
> 
> By now on, I mean until the first gif is laid down. It won't be me though promise!


 Awww  I was just funning


Irresistible said:


> ahhh so it's your fault


No it wasn't. Ish got kinda real though


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 1, 2011)

*a moment of silence* for the thread that went to thread heaven.

In summary, LHCFers dicussed kimmaytube's attitude in her videos and desciption box, her business suave and plans, her possibly thin/fine hair(depending on who you ask), her recent feud with Taren (a possible name calling of goat mouth), her haters/critics/calling-like-it-is-LHCFers/kimmaystans or possible blood relatives and/or paid assistants (also depending on who you ask) and a possible appearance by Kim Love herself under an assumed name. And of course, congratulatory messages to her on reaching her hair goal. There was also a side of battling between two ladies which led to LHCF bannable activities and GIFs.

Tis all.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> NUH-UH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] them two words im'a go an inspect that vid again


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 1, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Anything popping in here!?





nappystorm said:


> Awww  I was just funning



Then I don't feel so bad


Party time, yes?!?!?!


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> *a moment of silence* for the thread that went to thread heaven.
> 
> In summary, LHCFers dicussed kimmaytube's attitude in her videos and desciption box, her business suave and plans, her possibly thin/fine hair(depending on who you ask), her recent feud with Taren (a possible name calling of goat mouth), her haters/critics/calling-like-it-is-LHCFers/kimmaystans or possible blood relatives and/or paid assistants (also depending on who you ask) and a possible appearance by Kim Love herself under an assumed name. And of course, congratulatory messages to her on reaching her hair goal. There was also a side of battling between two ladies which led to LHCF bannable activities and GIFs.
> 
> Tis all.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 1, 2011)

ZedianChic said:


> *a moment of silence* for the thread that went to thread heaven.
> 
> In summary, LHCFers dicussed kimmaytube's attitude in her videos and desciption box, her business suave and plans, her possibly thin/fine hair(depending on who you ask), her recent feud with Taren (a possible name calling of goat mouth), her haters/critics/calling-like-it-is-LHCFers/kimmaystans or possible blood relatives and/or paid assistants (also depending on who you ask) and a possible appearance by Kim Love herself under an assumed name. And of course, congratulatory messages to her on reaching her hair goal. There was also a side of battling between two ladies which led to LHCF bannable activities and GIFs.
> 
> Tis all.


Dang, bannable stuff went down. Sounds like it got hot up in there.... maybe I'm happy I missed the party... yet again.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

Irresistible said:


>





> If that's your hair, I don't want it. It looks  like you broke off some armpit hair and attached it to your  scalp!



that's a taste


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

Let me just come in and say everyone needs to shut up about "we don't like drama" blah blah. 

Save your tears and paragraphs for something more important

We had fun

Most of yall loved it

So why are the same people complaining again?


----------



## NaturalBoss (Feb 1, 2011)

Uh oh.....


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess this thread is about to get the boot next....


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Let me just come in and say everyone needs to shut up about "we don't like drama" blah blah.
> 
> Save your tears and paragraphs for something more important
> 
> ...



Well I for one was lovin' on that thread like Vivica loves on the young ones.


----------



## Irresistible (Feb 1, 2011)

omg I'm dead! lmao!!!! too much!!! :rofl3:





tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> that's a taste


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 1, 2011)

Count down to lock in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
So who's gonna make another thread when Kim finally flat irons her hair?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Let me just come in and say everyone needs to shut up about "we don't like drama" blah blah.
> 
> Save your tears and paragraphs for something more important
> 
> ...




girl i love you and chocolateluv to death.....

to DEATH


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just saying. If you don't like "e-gangsters" and "internet fights" why stay up in the thread. 
*Throws my gang signs in the air like she don't care*

Anyway, I have a feeling Kimmaytube won't reveal her flat ironed video until Wednesday or Friday even


----------



## pookaloo83 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ravengirl said:


> Count down to lock in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1...
> So who's gonna make another thread when Kim finally flat irons her hair?


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> that's a taste


 And "armpit" hair was the edited version. I saw what was up there at first


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 1, 2011)

nikolite said:


> She actually lives in PG County.  Still close but prolly don't have to worry about seeing her.



Same difference. Still way too close for comfort lol.

And another thing: Did anybody else literally *pass out* from LovelyNap's "goat mouth" urban dictionary definition in the poof'd thread??   I am just now catching my breath from that one.....


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I guess this thread is about to get the boot next....


 
So you mean to tell me not one Kimmaytube thread can survive? All we gotta do is ignore the instigator (s) and respect each other's opinions.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 1, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Same difference. Still way too close for comfort lol.
> 
> And another thing: Did anybody else literally *pass out* from LovelyNap's "goat mouth" urban dictionary definition in the poof'd thread??  I am just now catching my breath from that one.....


 
Naw. I passed out with ND's Rapunzel/hairy armpits/bald headed comment.

I'm sorry, but....


----------



## nappystorm (Feb 1, 2011)

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> girl i love you and chocolateluv to death.....
> 
> to DEATH


 Me too. She reminds me of CL *pours out likka*


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

Kim lives in PG? OOOH, I gotta rep her now! No wonder she acts like that...PG county what what?!


----------



## SND411 (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Kim lives in PG? OOOH, I gotta rep her now! No wonder she acts like that...PG county what what?!



Montgomery County!

MC!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> Kim lives in PG? OOOH, I gotta rep her now! No wonder she acts like that...PG county what what?!



Wait... you're from PG?!?!
I'm from PG!!!!


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 1, 2011)

Rastafarai said:


> So you mean to tell me not one Kimmaytube thread can survive? All we gotta do is ignore the instigator (s) and respect each other's opinions.


Looks like it.... it's like talking about "the one who shall not be named" Shima. The thread goes *poof* just like that.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Montgomery County!
> 
> MC!



Eh... get that whack MoCo outta here!!!
Hahaha.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Feb 1, 2011)

somehow i thought chololateluv might still be around under another name or lurking incognegro.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 1, 2011)

Well maybe it was discussed in the other thread that went poof and Im not trying to start ruckus but I had to comment on it. What's up with the message Kimmaytube left in her description box on the second vid. That chick sounds mean as hell, lol. And since some ppl see her as such as "up-standing businesswoman", why leave a message like that? Yeah it's your channel but dang....that's kinda.....I don't know. I mean I know she wasn't tripping about ppl giving her vid a thumbs down? LMAO! Come on now now, that's weak. That's feeble! Im just saying....she had to throw it out there that she is making money to....that is defensive. Words of defense....but hey Im not downing her Im just saying I know if I were so-called making so much money and had a fan-base then why even address the haters in the first place. Haters are a compliment to an accomplishment.


But dang much love to Kimmaytube. I like her hair and hope she doesn't let the haters get to her too bad that she stops making vids because that is what it seems like.....like she is letting them damn haters get to her.


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Montgomery County!
> 
> MC!



I lived there too so I rep both. Don't try to start with me! 



davisbr88 said:


> Wait... you're from PG?!?!
> I'm from PG!!!!



Yes ma'am...I got in an argument with a cabbie out here and when I was telling him off I was like, "I'm from PG County who you think you talkin' to?" He had NO idea what I was talking about...whoops...


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Feb 1, 2011)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> Well maybe it was discussed in the other thread that went poof and Im not trying to start ruckus but I had to comment on it. What's up with the message Kimmaytube left in her description box on the second vid. That chick sounds mean as hell, lol. And since some ppl see her as such as "up-standing businesswoman", why leave a message like that? Yeah it's your channel but dang....that's kinda.....I don't know. I mean I know she wasn't tripping about ppl giving her vid a thumbs down? LMAO! Come on now now, that's weak. That's feeble! Im just saying....she had to throw it out there that she is making money to....that is defensive. Words of defense....but hey Im not downing her Im just saying I know if I were so-called making so much money and had a fan-base then why even address the haters in the first place. Haters are a compliment to an accomplishment.



Other people were tripping over who gave her the thumbs down so she addressed it and disabled them so people wouldn't focus on it so much.


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Wait... you're from PG?!?!
> I'm from PG!!!!



You know what?? I knew Miss Elle had a "DC area" swag to her lol. Makes sense lol.

DC/MD all day! LOL...I still can't rep Kimmay tho...:nono
:


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

EllePixie said:


> I lived there too so I rep both. Don't try to start with me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am...I got in an argument with a cabbie out here and when I was telling him off I was like, "I'm from PG County who you think you talkin' to?" He had NO idea what I was talking about...whoops...



Lmao!
That is tooooo funny! Yes, honey, when the PG comes out, there ain't nothin to tame it. Friends call me "hood mouse" (I'm not hard enough to be a hoodrat, apparently... thank God because that is NOT a compliment to me... I'm a suburbanite til I die ). I try to keep it under wraps but when I get mad... smh. The accent and everything comes out!
I wrote on your VM so I won't keep hijacking the thread but yay! I knew I liked you for some reason.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 1, 2011)

DMV divas in da house.
I never knew Kimmay was from 'round these parts!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> DMV divas in da house.
> I never knew Kimmay was from 'round these parts!



What's REALLY bad is how stank people say she is but now that I know where's she's from, it all makes sense... . You gotta have thick skin to grow up in PG.


----------



## renren (Feb 1, 2011)

Wat the hell happened... just got home from work hopin to jump back in da thread and its gone poof!!!

I gotsa get me ah blackberry!!


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

But lemme get out of this thread and unsub before any more drama goes down... lol. Someone just post a new one when the flat iron vid REALLY comes out. I'll catch you ladies in that one.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Feb 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> What's REALLY bad is how stank people say she is but now that I know where's she's from, it all makes sense... . You gotta have thick skin to grow up in PG.



for reals. Murrrlyn!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Feb 1, 2011)

Apparently she grew up in the south side of Chicago and moved to MD/DC area much later.


----------



## davisbr88 (Feb 1, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> for reals. Murrrlyn!



LMAO!!!!!
Yes! And I went to college down south and EVERYONE was fascinated with how I said it!
Ok, I'm leaving now for real. Lol. Y'all just made my day!


----------



## EllePixie (Feb 1, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> You know what?? I knew Miss Elle had a "DC area" swag to her lol. Makes sense lol.
> 
> DC/MD all day! LOL



I need to get OUTTA here before I mess up my mascara again...

I'll talk to you guys lata!


----------



## Raine054 (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you guys see the pics of her hair blown out? Pure lushness!


----------



## ezina (Feb 1, 2011)

Can someone PM me about what happened in the other *poofed* thread? Thanks!

-OP


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

Slow down ya'll I'm still tryna catch up and read!!  

_**Please don't get locked before I get to pg 24**_


----------



## BostonMaria (Feb 1, 2011)

JussaLady said:


> NUH-UH!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I saw the armpit hair comment i knew the thread was DONE! Hahahaha my daughter and I were crying when the thread went poof all of a sudden. The Mods should have a warning giving us 10 seconds to read before a thread self-destructs LOL


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## theAlist (Feb 1, 2011)

Y'all crack me up


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Eh... get that whack MoCo outta here!!!
> Hahaha.



Right!  Reppin' DC/PG too!  Bladensburg/Landover, where ya'll at?!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 1, 2011)

> Did you guys see the pics of her hair blown out? Pure lushness![/Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikolite (Feb 1, 2011)

wavezncurlz said:


> DMV divas in da house.
> I never knew Kimmay was from 'round these parts!



I need to see ya'll in the meet-ups board.  Can't believe how many LHCFers are right around the corner.  At least the crazy ones that hang out in the Kimmaytube threads...


----------

